# Anyone Never Use a Stroller?



## Jesskathand (Dec 30, 2007)

I used the moby wrap for DS until he started sagging in it and then I got the Ergo carrier which has been awesome. (although we just moved and I can't find it and am going crazy!)

So my parents have been on my case for not using a stroller since DS was born. He is almost 10 months old. A few months ago we were going to a mother's market (kind of like a flea market for kids clothes, moms can set up a table and sell their children's clothes at a cheap price, its awesome). My mom kept saying how much better it will be if DS is in a stroller. I told her it would take up too much room and the Ergo would be so much easier. I used the Ergo and am glad I did, because it was crowded in there!

Yesterday my parents were arguing with me again about how I will NEED a stroller soon since DS will be too heavy for the Ergo. I said DS is only 18 pounds and the Ergo goes up to 40. My dad who is a know-it-all about everything, especially things he doesn't know about, said that 40 pounds would still be too heavy for me and I tried explaining how the Ergo distributes the weight but he wouldn't hear it.

I don't like carrying tons of stuff around, which is why I never used a stroller. We have gotten two hand me down strollers, which I have never used. DS has separation anxiety right now too so I doubt a stroller will make him happy.

So those of you with older children, did you NEED a stroller? Anyone never use a stroller?

Thanks!


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

DD is 20 months and honestly I could have done without a stroller. I don't know what the future will bring and I have an umbrella stroller if the need arises (at 20 bucks I figure it's worth having something just in case) However, between my pouch, Moby, and ergo I have always found wearing her WAY easier than lugging a stroller around. The first stroller we had with the convertible carseat was a total waste of money (not mine). We only used it a few times and at the time it felt like a burden. Everytime I took the stroller anywhere I ended up regretting it and wishing I had just brought the carrier. Truthfully, the most the strollers have been used is when she started walking and SHE pushed the strollers. Actual push toys would have been much less annoying. So my advice is when you feel the need to have a stroller, then do the research and buy one. Or buy a cheap used one from a consignment store or something to test it out. I do not plan on having a stroller for my 2nd baby.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

I don't have a stroller. There really is no point for us. We live in a rural area with no sidewalks, and having one just for trips to town seems like way more work then it's worth. I did have one when my oldest was a baby and we lived in town, but didn't use it very often even then.
I don't think strollers are bad, but if you don't need or want one, then it's silly. Maybe you could politely tell your parents that this is what works for you and your Ds, and it's not a group decision


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

We used the Ergo (back carry) for quite a way past 10 months - almost to two years. So no worries there. If you haven't developed a way to get your child on your back though, I'd work on that, because the front carry really does get heavy.

That said, I did like having a stroller for: groceries, library books, and once my son was walking and mobile and himself wanted to be more independent, he enjoyed pushing it/holding onto it/climbing in and out of it/riding in with with toys. There were times when he was quite happy to climb in the stroller but resisted being worn.

Basically, to each his own, but I wouldn't worry overmuch about the weight issue.


----------



## gini1313 (Jul 5, 2006)

We didn't need a stroller. With Ds (5), we decided to buy one when/if we needed it/missed having one. We never bought one. With Dd (almost 2), I decided that I should have one, so I bought one when I was pregnant with her. I think Ds rode in it once at the zoo and other than that, it has been taking up space in our closet. It's a kind of nice stroller... what a waste of money.

With Ds, I carried him in the sling (several of them, lol) all the time and he wouldn't have had it any other way. Dd didn't like the sling AT ALL ever, so I have (and still do) pretty much just carried her in arms all the time. I haven't been to the zoo with her lately, so I am not sure what I would do with her now, because she is too heavy for me to carry all day now. She would probably walk on her own most of the time. I might bring the stroller, just in case.

I guess that the stroller would be good to carry stuff, though. Personally, though, I think a bag is easier because I hate having to push the stroller. I tend to travel light anyways, though.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

We do use a stroller occasionally with DS now, we used it maybe a dozen times before he was 1 and half of those uses were when we were at Disney World for a week.

DH did find the stroller semi-useful once DS turned one though when he took him and the dog on a walk around the lake, the carrier worked, but the problem with it was that the dog's leash tends to get caught on it, so it was just easier to use the stroller. We've also found it useful now that I'm pregnant, I can only back carry DS for about an hour now, so being able to use the stroller is useful now.

That being said, would we have had a problem if we didn't have a stroller at all? Nope, with the carrier we have enough options that we don't need a stroller, there are just times when it is a bit more convenient, just like there are times when the carrier is more convenient.

That being said we have no intention of getting a double stroller when bean arrives, because we figure we won't use it, we figure she'll be in a carrier for at least the first year and if we really need a stroller for her, well DS loves to walk anyways, so he won't be using the stroller that much anyways, and he can always be carried in a carrier as well.


----------



## pandora665 (Mar 13, 2006)

We have one b/c our very active toddler started to refuse to be worn @ about 15 months (she was walking at 11 months, but she wasn't able to make it walking through a large store or the mall - she'd get tired at some point). Carrying a 25-28 lb person without a carrier makes it difficult to shop. She's also VERY opinionated, and it's nice to give her the choice of cart or stroller when we have a shopping trip that needs to happen a little more quickly. It was nice at the mall last week - we put all our coats and packages in it while DD walked around.









At 10 months, we hadn't touched our stroller, and our family thought we were nuts too. She hated it and cried if we put her in it until about 15 months, when she refused to be worn. We tried it then after our arms got crazy tired, and she loved it as long as we were moving constantly. A mother's sale still would have been an "in arms" or walking event, b/c browsing wouldn't have been fast enough for her.

For your situation, couldn't you just tell them that you'll cross the "too heavy" bridge when you come to it? You have two backup strollers already, and they think you need another one? Weird. Maybe they're thinking of if they ever babysit, they'd like one. My parents thought they'd want one, but when they go on outings, they just let her walk or carry her.

I've used the "Her dad and I will deal with that when we get there" line a lot. For ending nursing (not there), for sleeping in her own bed (not there), for all sorts of things. It leaves the grandparents OUT of the decision.

Good luck!


----------



## springmama (Aug 30, 2006)

I could never get by without a stroller. Especially with two small kids. I would put one in the ergo or sling and the other in the stroller. Quite honestly now that my kids are 3 and 15 months I have my older one walk and the younger ride in a stroller. For me I am just too uncomfortable wearing ds anymore. I am a pretty small person and he is on the big side. My rule of thumb is to wear them as long as it is comfortable for the both of you. I think it is great that you all are doing it with out a stroller though. And to the op; your parents really should respect your decision and leave you alone. Have they tried wearing your babe to see how comfortable the ergo is? I didn't have one with my first and when I got one with ds I was amazed at the difference between it and other carriers.


----------



## gini1313 (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
Basically, to each his own, but I wouldn't worry overmuch about the weight issue.









BTW, I carried ds (back carry with a mei tai) until he was 3.5 and I was too pregnant with dd to carry that much weight for long anymore...


----------



## MommyMichele (May 2, 2006)

I have used our stroller--the same one I bought while pregnant with my first baby--less and less with each child. My youngest has hardly used it at all. Maybe two times in his first year; we used my old Maya Wraps a lot. In fact, last August we were playing with it like it was a fun new ride on toy because it was in the garage, so when his sisters got out their bikes, he wanted to get out the stroller and go for a ride!

He won't even put up with the stroller, or any form of restraint, much anymore, anyway. He wants to be free to explore.

The best thing about a stroller is the additional carrying space it provides, like when you go shopping at the mall.


----------



## FernG (Feb 14, 2008)

If a stroller doesn't fit in your lifestyle now, chances are that you won't use one later. You are getting stronger as your LO is getting heavier, so the Ergo should keep working.

A friend's cousin was getting rid of a stroller and gave it to me. I have used it to get through the airport with a carseat and carry-ons. I've also used it as a place to put DD down while I tried on new clothes (then I put her back in the mei tai). I've used it most often as a cart for mailing lots of packages or for pushing around my groceries a large outdoor mall. I think that in general, a collapsible shopping cart would meet my needs better, but the stroller is ok - and it was free.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I say get one if/when you need one, and don't worry until you do! I have an almost 8 mos old and I haven't used my stroller for like 4 months, since I got my wrap, and even before that only a handful of times. But with my bigger kid I did notice she started to enjoy the stroller, and felt heavy to carry, at some point and so we used it more then. Lots of ppl hang their slings over their stroller handles, you can have the best of both worlds if you want to. But until/unless you do, just enjoy your Ergo!


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

WOW!! Kudos to you all!! Didn't know people went completely without strollers. I guess we all have our way of doing things. I use my double Tender Twin on a daily basis. Would be lost without it. We actually own 3 strollers each w/a specific purpose: a Pliko P3 (larger umbrella type), the Tender Twin, and a Baby Trend Double Expedition jogging stroller.

What do you all do if and when you go jogging or fitness walking?


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

woah i clicked on this thread







: wondering who could function without a stroller.

aaaah now i understand. yeah i didnt have a car and it acted like a shopping cart for me too.

but at 3 i had to put dd in the stroller the rare few times. she was getting too heavy even for my shoulders.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

I think strollers are useful once it gets hot and the carrier and carried get too hot being up against each other. DD tends to "run hot" like her momma, so summertime is stroller time. Also since I am a WOHM, it is helpful for a care provider who might not be too into slinging the baby.

It's one of those things that has its place, but we don't regularly use it.


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

I didn't use a stroller until my kids were around 2 or 2 1/2. a wagon would have worked also. We only use strollers/wagons for things like amusement parks, fairs, the zoo, etc. It is great for carrying a cooler of food/backpack with jackets, etc







and with 3 kids and 2 adults if all the kdis poop out we can put one or two in strollers/wagon and one or two in carriers









I still carry my 34 pound 3 year old in my Angelpack LX back carry (I am 115 lbs) and dh can still carry our 44 pound 6 year old in it.


----------



## Bug-a-Boo's Mama (Jan 15, 2008)

I have used a stroller. But I wanted to add that my DS is 35lbs and I can and still do carry him in a Moshi Toddler carrier-with no problems whatsoever. Stand firm. If you do not want a stroller, then there is absolutely no reason you should have one.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

We have managed to get to 2 and 4 months with our 4th child without using a stroller. We have a purple trolley for when we were out shopping and a seat on the back of my bike if we were going further afield or needed to get somewhere quickly so we don't need a stroller.

I have nothing against them and used one a lot with my first but I'd rather be riding a bike than walking so once I had 2 children I bought a tricycle with 2 seats then by the time we had a third the boys were on their bikes too. We were back on foot (hence the trolley) when dd2 came along until she was big enought to be on the bike and dd1 was on her bike competently.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

DS is 4 months old and has never been in a stroller. We have on, but no need for it, really. I think they are bulky and get in the way, I'd rather wear him.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We did use ours, but only a few times. My oldest is nearly 7 and I've probably used it less than 7 times. We did a couple zoo trips and trips to the fair, mainly because the stroller could carry our stuff instead of us.


----------



## Jesskathand (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the input! My parents can be a bit overbearing at times since they parented the opposite of what we are doing. They mean well, they just don't understand since they did things differently.

I meant to quote the above poster that said "DH and I will deal with that when the times comes" or something to that affect. I will be using this line!

We do have a couple of hand me down strollers that have been sitting in the garage, so no money spent (not ours and not specifically spent on us!)

When DS is a bit older, and my parents are babysitting, they can try him out in the stroller. I know now he wouldn't like it since they are outward facing, but maybe he will when he is older.

Thanks! I love reading about everyone else's stroller experiences !


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

This whole discussion is quite interesting to me. I personally have absolutely no problem with using a stroller on a regular basis and do not consider myself a bad mama for not putting my children (19 months apart) in slings all of the time. At the same time I am not judging those of you who do not use strollers. What am I missing here? I feel that my children are every bit "attached" as any of your children. I don't feel that my children are psychologically harmed b/c of my stroller use (something that my BIL brought up over the weekend).


----------



## kiwiva (Apr 17, 2006)

DD is 26 mos and I have never used one. So glad I never got a new one; it would have been a huge waste. The hand me down is just taking up space in the garage.

She's 34 pounds and I usually wear her in the mei tei. I may try an umbrella stroller next summer but those big clunky ones have always seemed to be too much effort since we have been happy with the mei tei.

Tell your parents they can buy one later if your DS decides he doesn't want to be worn anymore.


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

I carried Eloisa for over a year --and still do carry her often, but we also have a stroller. Before she was about 13 - 15 months (don't recall exactly) she never wanted to ride in the stroller and I used it only for airports (mostly for my carry-on) or very rare occasions. MIL used it to "stroller" Eloisa to sleep when she was babysitting.

But after about 15 months she became more willing to be put in the stroller, especially for walks to the park which is about a 1/2 mile from our house. Now that she's bigger it makes it more convenient for her to ride in the stroller while I'm at the market or mall.

FWIW, I never tried the ERGO, we had a really great Baby Bjourn which we used for over a year, then I got the Playtex Hip Hammock which I love and still use a lot. But after all the great reviews on the ERGO, if (BIG if) we have a second child, maybe I'll look into one.


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

DS is pushing 18 months/24 lbs. We have an Ergo and a pouch sling and are doing fine without using a stroller. I find the carriers to be more convenient for shopping, dog walks, going to the park, etc. My family practice doc. recommended the Ergo, saying she used it with her son 'til he was 4 1/2 years old and 45 lbs!

My one bit of advice (from the chiropractor) is to have a few different carriers or positions for wearing and to use them all so your body doesn't have to bear weight exactly the same way all the time.

One of my friends who is, like, a 5th degree black belt in baby-wearing, said that once her second son was born, the first one rode a little push-bike when they went on walks, and it was better than a stroller because it wore him out.


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

I find that sometimes the stroller is useful, but it depends on the situation each person is in. I like my big stroller for walking to the grocery store, it carries baby, my daughter, and a small load of groceries, so I don't need the car. But in small shops it stinks.

I am wondering what your parents real concern is? If they are worried that as time goes on you will find the baby is too heavy, do you just need to reassure them that you will use a stroller if you find you need to? I mean, if by chance you developed a sore back, what is to stop you from getting a stroller at that time? I'm just not seeing why they think you need to do it NOW if your carrier is working for you?

Maybe they feel that it is a good idea to get the baby used to being in a stroller or he won't go in later? I don't think that is normally an issue, some babies like them, others don't, and it changes depending on their age. I find mine like it when we are moving a lot, but get bored if we are standing and the sling is better for that kind of activity.


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

Personally, I steer clear of absolute statements about parenting stuff like, "I would never use a stroller." I suspect I would end up eating my words too often.









We didn't use a stroller for 3-4 months, but then my parents bought us one when we were living all together for a few months. They were more comfortable w/DD in it, and she was fine. DH and I continued to use the Ergo. Once she passed 1yo, we started using the stroller 70% of the time. DD LOVES it. She plays and snacks on the snack tray, climbs in and out, and pushes it. At 19mo and more than 1/3 of my weight, carrying her for more than 30 min. or so is no longer an option.


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

[ QUOTE] What am I missing here? I feel that my children are every bit "attached" as any of your children. I don't feel that my children are psychologically harmed b/c of my stroller use (something that my BIL brought up over the weekend).[/QUOTE]

You're not missing anything, and no, your children aren't being psychologically damaged by being in a stroller unless you're confining them there for hours on end. There are tons of reasons to use strollers - multiple kids, back problems, carting around lots of stuff in addition to kids, kids who don't like being worn, summertime heat...for me, a carrier is more convenient than a stroller - the pouch folds up smaller than a t-shirt and can easily be stowed in a pocket, then taken out when needed, and it's one less thing to schlep in and out of the car and library or wherever we are going.

Just as some kids hate being confined, others might be more high-touch and might prefer to be close to parents (my son is definitely in this category - sometimes I think that if he could staple himself to me, he'd do it). Carriers keep some kids more content than being in a stroller. Bottom line, as with so much in parenting, there's no one right way -- we all just have to do whatever is going to keep _everyone_ sane!


----------



## graciebell (Feb 29, 2008)

The only time I really ever used a stroller was for walks around the neighborhood. I think I took it to the mall a couple of times with my mom. My DD far preferred to be carried. A stroller was just too much to lug around. And, I have a VW Bug, and a stroller takes up a ton of room!

We're debating whether to get a whole new travel system with the next baby and probably won't get a stroller and just invest in a good carseat. I've got a pop-in lock stroller just in case. But, if this baby is like DD, she/he won't have the stroller thing and prefer to be in a carrier.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Havent read all the replies yet...

With my older son (who is now 12) while we had both an umbrella stroller and a bigger one, he mostly lived in our thrift store NoJo sling. When i got the new baby (at three weeks old, foster now adopted!) i thought for sure he'd be a "sling baby" too...and there were so many new options than there were 12 yrs ago...i spent a bunch of money on a mobywrap and a beautiful BabyHawk meitai...and he pretty much hated it. The moby was ok, and eventually i figured out how to wear him facing out...but he HATES to be bundled up and restrained in a carrier...and he spit up alot after a bottle, so invariably i would feed him, wear him around the store, and then get puked on, gross. Eventually i figured out that it was ok to not wear him...and he's a pretty big kid, so we take our little umbrella stroller everywhere and he sits in that. Thats my experience....one kid almost always carried, another thats fine with a stroller (will carry him if he fusses of course!), attachment exactly the same.

As far as not having a stroller at all....even when i would be using a baby carrier i found having some kind of stroller to be useful to carry my purse, baby bag, any shopping bags, etc.

Katherine


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

My son is 6 and I never used a stroller. I had one, it came with his infant carseat as a set, but it was never used.

I found it much easier to wear or carry him, even when he was bigger. Of course ds is very high energy and wouldn't have been happy in a stroller when he was older .. zoo trips for example, he would walk/run the entire time then crash in the car. If I had a kid who was more prone to settling down and getting tired, I would have considered using one.

But it's certainly not a requirement!!!


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks KCParker....my BIL goes on long tirades on subjects...he truly means well but it grates on your nerves...this weekend it was the psychological damage stroller use can have on babies.

I use strollers on a limited basis....going into the building at work when its cold (DS & DD come w/me to on-site childcare) and I have to walk across a very large parking lot. Lately the weather has been very cold (as in subzero windchills and temps well under 32 degrees). If its decent out I make DS walk and I take DD out of the bucket seat and put her in my front pack. I use the jogging stroller for exercise, and for mall/specialty store shopping I usually wear DD on a front pack and push DS in the Pliko.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soxthecatrules* 
This whole discussion is quite interesting to me. I personally have absolutely no problem with using a stroller on a regular basis and do not consider myself a bad mama for not putting my children (19 months apart) in slings all of the time. At the same time I am not judging those of you who do not use strollers. What am I missing here? I feel that my children are every bit "attached" as any of your children. I don't feel that my children are psychologically harmed b/c of my stroller use (something that my BIL brought up over the weekend).

Noone's harmed either way, and you're not a bad parent one way or another, I think it's just a personal preference...some people prefer a stroller, some a carrier, the OP prefers the carrier & that is her choice to make, and (IMO) Grandma can use a stroller when/if she's alone with the baby.

We've done both....like someone else said, the travel system is a major PITA, (and we did buy ours....I think that was the first thing I bought when I found out I was pregnant







) as was the stroller that came with it..... in our case, when DS was tiny he'd sleep much better in stores and whatnot if I put him in a sling, if I tried to leave him in the stroller he'd wake up crying & I'd end up carrying him anyway. Now that he's older, (and we have a much smaller more convenient stroller, we have an umbrella and the one that is one step up from that that reclines, but still small) I put him in the stroller if I really need to get in and out of somewhere quick, otherwise he's usually walking. Aside from stores (zoo, carnivals, hiking, airports, etc) we use the carrier....anywhere that's crowded I really prefer having him closer to me. I've also used the stroller to carry stuff while I wear DS. (especially going to the PO a few blocks down the road.... no way could I carry multiple packages and push him in the stroller, but it's very easy to push a stroller full of boxes while wearing him)









So nothing missed I think except maybe that the OP is perfectly happy to not use the stroller and wanted to know if she's the only one....

What I'm not understanding, I guess, is why someone else would complain about YOU wearing the kid.... I mean, if you had her out in a carrier and were constantly passing her off to someone else 'cause she's too heavy, then I could see suggesting a stroller, but if you're comfortable with it....why is someone else worried that she's too heavy? (or will be)


----------



## runnerbrit (May 24, 2006)

The only time we ever use a stroller is for jogging. My husband is a runner and takes dd running with him. Otherwise one of us is wearing her. This includes for all day trips like Knott's Berry Farm. We like it and she is happy.

I have gotten the same reaction from family and friends but just tell them it works for us and when she is too heavy to carry she will either go in the stroller or walk but it will be her choice.

* I do not think stroller use is bad. I used a stroller for my 2 ds's. But dd is our last and I am in a different place then when we had the first two. I am enjoying the time. I think that is really what is important; if it works for you then do it, if not try something else.


----------



## blind_otter (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *graciebell* 
The only time I really ever used a stroller was for walks around the neighborhood. I think I took it to the mall a couple of times with my mom. My DD far preferred to be carried. A stroller was just too much to lug around. And, I have a VW Bug, and a stroller takes up a ton of room!









:

I got a hand-me-down stroller recently when my mom cleaned out her garage, a storage space for my older sister









I also have a pretty small car, so I don't have the room to put a stroller in there - I use the Moby when out and about, at least for now.

I like taking DS for walks in the stroller. He seems to like it, though whenever I peek at him he seems deep in thought while I push him around the neighborhood. I can walk much faster with the stroller. I should add that he is around 17 lbs now, and the front carry is getting heavy for me, but I think he's too young to put on my back.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

I have an incredibly nice jogging stroller from REI that my friends paid like, $350 for, I think. My baby is almost nine months old and I have never used it. We did put it together a couple of months ago and she got to sit in it for a few minutes. We took a picture to send to my generous friends.

I like carrying her in the sling. We walk to town, go shopping, hang out at the bookstore, coffee shop, whatever and it is much nicer to have her in the sling, I think and I'm pretty sure she agrees.

I would like to start running though, when it is not -0 outside. The stroller will be useful for that, if I ever actually decide to run.

Also, I think when she is older - like 3,4 or 5? Maybe if she is tired of being carried, the stroller will be nice for long walks.

I don't know. I wouldn't have bought one, but I'm sure I'll use it some day. With two kids (like a three year old and a baby) I'll bet it would be nice!


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I didn't use a stroller for 20 months. After that, I used it sometimes, but when I used it a lot I was unhappy with the results--read all about it here.

My son didn't reach 40 pounds until he was almost 4 and had been walking well enough for about 8 months that a stroller or carrier was unnecessary anyway. I still can carry him AND a shoulder bag while walking (40 pounds is about 30% of my weight) so your dad doesn't know what he's talking about.







: Carrying a child as he grows is a form of strength training!

Soxthecatrules wrote:

Quote:

What do you all do if and when you go jogging or fitness walking?
I don't jog, but walking is a much better workout with a kid in a carrier than a stroller because you're carrying all that weight. It encourages better posture, too.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

What I'm not understanding, I guess, is why someone else would complain about YOU wearing the kid.... I mean, if you had her out in a carrier and were constantly passing her off to someone else 'cause she's too heavy, then I could see suggesting a stroller, but if you're comfortable with it....why is someone else worried that she's too heavy? (or will be)
azmom...I don't think you directed the above comment towards me...but....I personally am surrounded by a group of mothers who do not suscribe to the AP way of raising children. So the use of slings is a touchy subject. Their opinions are that slings/packs are to be used as tools (in the same way as strollers, buckets seats, etc.). To them the whole recreating a womb like setting and babywearing for attachment is pretty much ridiculous and overdone. I personally fall in the middle of the two groups (although I would never ridicule anyone for babywearing). I will probably never wear my children like most of you ladies do, however, I have been wearing DD quite a bit more than I did DS....sometimes simply because I like to have her near and sometimes its just more convenient to have her close.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I used a jogger for roller blading but that is it, I found no use for a stroller other than that. I still wear DS2 on my back occasionally, but he's only 30 lbs LOL


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jesskathand* 
So those of you with older children, did you NEED a stroller? Anyone never use a stroller?

Thanks!

There are a few times in my life when it was really helpful to have a stroller.

1) When we are travelling through the airport. I put baby on my back or front (age dependent), DD in the cheapo umbrella stroller, and pull the suitcases, DH wheels the carseats & holds anything else. PARTICULARLY when going through airports alone, I found the stroller helpful to keep my kids close & items contained & mobile.

2) When we went to Disney when DD was 13 months old for a family reunion. She was too heavy for MIL to carry in the sling or mei hip, and when she wanted to have some time with her, and I did not feel safe having her mobile in that environment, the stroller helped MIL keep her contained, safe, and happy (food, etc. on the tray).

3) When DS was an infant, DD was 2, and I wanted to get some exercise. DD can't keep up with me walking or running, obv., so it was valuable to have a stroller for exercise.

4) For my nanny, who would bring her son along with her... it was much safer for her to sling baby, and put both toddlers in the double stroller to go to the playground, than trying to keep both toddlers holding her hands, as they have to cross a busy street to get there.

So yes, there is value in my life to having a stroller. Most times, when its just me & the kids, I put my toddler in the ergo, or sling as a baby, and take my daughter by the hand. But there are definitely times when the stroller is helpful!


----------



## wendypf (Aug 23, 2008)

DD is 4 months and we haven't taken the stroller out of the house except for a few walks around the block with the nanny or my mother. DH or I wear her when we go out -- it seems simpler and I still have no idea how to fold the stroller up to fit in the car 

DD does love to sleep in her car seat and get strolled around the house to fall asleep -- more than me wearing her to sleep.

My mother use to bother me to bring the stroller out, but after a few outtings, she stopped.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

We never use(d) a stroller with ds. I used my slings and Ergo constantly when he was just a babe. Now I either use the Ergo, carry him, or let him walk wherever we go. I can't stand pushing one and have never felt the need to get one. My mother will use one if she goes out with him but that's about it. I've always felt like we are much more mobile without one.


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

I used mine very rarely and only when I was going to be out of the house for a long time and I was by myself. When we went to the zoo or the aquarium or something like that, I brought it. I stopped bringing it when ds got to be around 3 and was potty trained. He's happy to walk and we sit down when/if he gets tired.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

We never used the stroller when my daughter was younger. I either wore her, or she walked, or I carried her. She didn't like it anyway, and I found it cumbersome, so this worked out well for us.

But now that she is 3 and I have a newborn I have found it useful at times. One time shortly after my son was born, we were out and I had him in a wrap. My daughter got tired and was begging me to pick her up..."Pick me up Mama! Pick me up!"







Now I take it places I know she will likely get tired but I won't be able to carry her since I am wearing the baby.

She actually really likes it which I was surprised by. She hated them so much as baby. But now it's a nice cozy safe place for her to chill out when she is tired. It's also a great place to put all of our stuff.


----------



## Murihiku (Oct 2, 2008)

The wheel is one of humaity's great inventions! I used a stroller with my first child sometimes because I didn't have a car. It was a necessity for groceries.

For public transit, I used the sling!

Now with my second child we have a car, but I also use a travel system now occasionally if he's asleep in the car seat.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

We had one stroller and used it exactly *once*. The we decided it was not worth the space it took up in the house or car, and that we didn't feel as good when Denali was in it (we missed her!) and we sold it.

Denali is now 5.5 years old and I can truly and honestly tell you that living without a stroller was just fine. I used a standard sling until Denali was about 6 months old, and then switched to the Ergo. after the Ergo we never looked back! I never felt the need for the stroller, and honestly I often felt relieved when watching one of my friends hauling hers out of her car, setting it up, loading it, collapsing it... it reaffirmed that it was just too much for me.

People often worried specifically when we went out on long outings: to the zoo, to a store, for several hours around town... but honestly it really wasn't any trouble. Since we breastfeed I didn't have to worry about hauling a cooler and bottles, so all I needed in my bag were several diapers and a change of clothes. I found that having her on my back in the Ergo was terrific exercise for me, and I loved the feeling of having her there. As she got older she wanted to walk more and more, so I got automatic breaks for the weight.

I head this a lot, "Why be a martyr? Just get a stroller?" People just didn't seem to get it. The stroller was HARDER! I like the exercise. I like being really close to my sweet little girl! There was to martyr complex about it. Like I would do something just because it was making it harder on me....not!

My neighbors used to think I was nuts: we were carless for a couple years and I would go grocery shopping with the bike trailer (converted to the "stroller/jogger" setting.) I'd walk the 1/2 mile to the grocery store with Denali on my back while pushing an empty stroller. She just loved being worn by me, so why put her in there? Then on the way home I'd have Denali on my back and the trailer full up with gallons of milk, loaves of bread, bags of beans, tons of veggies... it was perfect!

Once I lived a little farther away from the store I wound up getting one of those "baskets on wheels" that the elderly often use when the walk to the store. The bus system allows those to remain upright on the bus, but strollers must be folded and laid flat under the seat. It worked great.

I also noticed that my daughter is more willing to walk, and I think it is because of the Ergo. I remember very well back when she was three years old when it clicked in her mind that she wanted to be more independent. She asked to walk all the time, and when she got tired or we went to a store that has breakables she went back in the Ergo. At that age a lot of kids still prefer to be in the stroller, though. I'd notice when I went out that Denali seemed happier to walk more and longer than the kids who's parents took strollers did. That made me happy, that she wanted to walk and enjoyed it, and when she was ready for a little rest and love she'd come back to ride on my back and nap a bit.

I remember when Denali was about 3 1/2 year old we took a nice hike with my sister in the Marin park out of San Francisco. Denali was a trooper and did 1.5 miles without a fuss, and I wasn't winded at all, even on the hills. My sister was all surprised and asked the secret. I told her I was in great shape from carrying a child on my back for the last 3+ years, and Denali was in great shape because when she was not on my back (often at that age) she was running around and getting tons of exercise. I know if I'd had a stroller I would have let her stay in it more often than was good, and she would not have been as athletic or happy to hike.

Now, if we'd decided to have more than one child I probably would have needed a stroller. I go so many places on my own, and I don't think I could handle wearing a three year old AND a baby! If my kids were less than four years apart a stroller would certainly have been on my list. As it was we decided to stick with one kiddo, so the issue never came up.

Here's a funny story:

One day I was taking the bus home. I had Denali on my back, happy and contented, and I went to go have a seat. I sat down as usual, and Denali let me know that she wanted to stay on my back on the bus. I was giving her legs a little massage and tickle, and was thinking how much I liked the Ergo, especially for bus travel.
A lady with a small child, maybe one or two years old, looked up at me from her seat.
She said to me in this sweet, dripping voice, "Ooooohhh _honey_. You really need to get a stroller. Look at you: you're going to just break your back! A stroller is so easy and convenient, and..." she blabbed on for awhile. "If you can afford it, you should really go out and get one. Like mine!" And then she pointed to hers, neatly folded beneath the seat.
I kinda smiled thinly because she wouldn't mind her own business and was getting on my nerves, but I wanted to be polite. Finally I cut in and said, "Thanks so much, but really, I find that this is much more convenient for me."
She gave me a slightly offended look (for not agreeing with her?) and ignored me the rest of the trip.

So the next stop was hers, and she gave me this condescending little wave and smirk. She held her baby on her hip, and went to remove the stroller out from under the seat. It wouldn't come. She startedto wrestle with it, and her baby was looking a little bit jostled. It still wouldn't come. I was just about to offer to help (though she would have probably bit my head off) when it finally came out. But then she couldn't seem to open it. It was stuck in the closed position. She kept fiddling with it, baby held perilously on the edge of her hip, while the bus driver was tapping his foot up front, anxious to be off. She shook it all angry like, then stormed off the bus. She was so pissed off that she nearly tripped on the way out, and as the bus drove off I could she her yelling at and shaking the stuck stroller.

And lordy help me, all I could do was laugh to myself and think, "Ooooohhh honey, yep. That is real convenient and easy."


----------



## TinkerBelle (Jun 29, 2005)

The way I see it, it is no one else's business if you use a stroller or not. I certainly wouldn't give a rip if you use one or not, or if you use an Ergo.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah I agree with TinkerBelle, it seems a strange thing to care about whether someone else uses a stroller or an Ergo! Maybe she wants to buy you a stroller and is fishing for if you are interested? If I were in your shoes I would try to borrow a stroller for a day or so. Some kids really like them! My son preferred the sling or wrap but the stroller was a handy way to cart other items many times.


----------



## sewingmama (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jesskathand* 
So those of you with older children, did you NEED a stroller? Anyone never use a stroller?

Thanks!

You don't necessarily NEED a stroller! I used a stroller a few times with my oldest child (because I didn't have the greatest stash of carriers), but my younger two (currently one is almost 4 and the other is a couple of months) haven't been in a stroller. It just hasn't been necessary. We wear them, and DH carries them on his shoulders (well, not the infant) if need be. A stroller is just one more thing to lug around. We have an Ergo, some wraps, some mei tais, and some slings, so we have lots of options. (I don't use the infant seat as a carrier except from house to car in cold weather either -- too heavy, and it's easier to wear the baby.) It's really just easiest 99.9% of the time for us to carry/wear the baby. And we're out a LOT as a family. Of course, my kids haven't been terribly close together either; if they were, and I was out by myself with all of them often, I might use a stroller for the almost 4yo when he got tired of walking when I was wearing the baby. But I really haven't found a need for a stroller. Do what works for you.

ETA: I don't jog, fwiw. And when we take walks, we tend to go at the kids' pace anyway, so if they get tired, we call it quits. If we're all walking together, DH just carries one of the kids for a bit.

Oh, and I can wear a two-year-old in the Ergo; DH has worn a 3 1/2 yo in it.


----------



## Shera971 (Nov 26, 2008)

I used a stroller all the time, right up until DS was about 2. I've always had back issues and to be honest, I wasn't interested in having a baby strapped to me all the time. But its different for everybody.

I would suggest having one around just in case though. My mother is in her 70's and she loved taking DS to the park which is close by our house. Unfortunately if ever he got tired of walking (when he was younger), there was no way she'd be able to carry him home.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

We used a stroller with DD1 for the first time when she was 2.5y. The older they get, the less interested I am in lugging them around.







We now have a collection of various strollers for various needs. The jogging stroller rarely carries a child but bikes or scooters when we go for a walk and once in a while, a child or two. I do keep a Maclaren single in the back of my van, I could go a month without dragging it out though. We live in a rural area, there aren't many places to use a regular stroller here, no real malls or zoos, any place like that where people usually tend to use strollers. The strollers see the most use when we travel, either for the airport or to larger cities where there are places to use them. They usually tend to haul stuff more then children though.


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

My mil was really big on strollers and made a big show of buying us one when ds was born. I think she viewed it as completely essential, from her own experience of being a parent. So she was trying to be nice and helpful, but then it turned into: "are you using the stroller?" "do you have any pictures of ds in the stroller?" "the stroller must be really helpful, right?" Maybe I wasn't using it as much as she anticipated, but whatever.

I like a good stroller as much as the next mom, but I'm sort of lazy and I often found it easier to just use the Ergo when ds was small. It seemed like a big production to haul out the stroller. And it seemed like a hassle to always find an elevator when we were out and about. But it did come in handy in a lot of situations: trips to the zoo or the mall, or anyplace where you have other gear to carry around. And even now, sometimes ds falls asleep in the car and I use the stroller to carry him in the house and then he naps in the stroller. We also have a jogging stroller that gets a lot of use, for walks and jogging around the neighborhood. I think strollers are probably most useful from about 18 months to 2.5 years, so maybe you'll find more use for it then. Or maybe not, and that's ok too.


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

i havent read the replys. with DD2 she was carried in a wrap from 3 days till six months old then in ergo till 12/13 months. i had to stop carrying her as i did something to my hip/back and was in a lot of pain so she went in a stroller, since then i have hcarried her a few time but i just can not take her weight. she is too heavy for me, she was 20lb when i stopped carrying her, i could carry her again but im pregnant. when she was a baby i had my then 2 yr old in a stroller anyway and when i stopped carrying her he came out the stroller, with the next baby i will be carrying it from birth till when ever i feel i can not carry them anymore.

i dont think a stroller is NEEDED if mum and baby are happy to babywear. a stroller does come in usefull for me as i stick my shopping on it. also i am not very confident babywearing in icy weather so i like a support to help keep me upright.

if you feel you dont want to stop, dont

Kiz


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jesskathand* 
I used the moby wrap for DS until he started sagging in it and then I got the Ergo carrier which has been awesome.

Yesterday my parents were arguing with me again about how I will NEED a stroller soon since DS will be too heavy for the Ergo. I said DS is only 18 pounds and the Ergo goes up to 40. My dad who is a know-it-all about everything, especially things he doesn't know about, said that 40 pounds would still be too heavy for me and I tried explaining how the Ergo distributes the weight but he wouldn't hear it.

I don't like carrying tons of stuff around, which is why I never used a stroller. We have gotten two hand me down strollers, which I have never used. DS has separation anxiety right now too so I doubt a stroller will make him happy.

So those of you with older children, did you NEED a stroller? Anyone never use a stroller?

Thanks!


I wore and carried DS until he was around 2. And at that point, he didn' thave the leg stamina to walk as much as I wanted to, and he was so TALL and I'm so short that his legs were kicking the backs of mine in the Ergo and it was making me crazy.

So we got a jogging stroller for the walks around the neighborhood and I stopped wearing him and it was much MUCH better.

I *never* thought I'd have that feeling before I had the feeling.









But there was something about being kicked in the backs of the legs....

We are also big Disneyland fans, and although the mei tai was great when he was 17 months old and the Ergo was great when he was 2.5 years old (he wasn't in it all day, he was in and out), after that we got an umbrella stroller for those trips and it was better than not having it.


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

Everyone keeps insisting we will want one, especially since ours is a big boy (not quite 3 months and 18 lbs) but we are doing fine so far with carriers/wraps/slings, and I don't see any reason to get a stroller. They're expensive, they're cumbersome, and I don't like the fact that he could get hurt so much easier since he's far away from me!


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

I just started using a stroller for my baby. He's almost 9 months old and weighs 24lbs. He's heavy! I wanted to get an ergo but I'm too fat, even for their extender belt things, so I won't be trying one of those soon because by the time I lose the weight he can just walk. Oh and sometimes I bring the stroller even though I'm carrying DS2 and DS1 is walking because it carries all our stuff!!


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

We live in a neighborhood where we walk everywhere. With the stroller, I could haul home groceries, library books, gallons of milk, a picnic to the park, etc. And a heavy 2yo!

The only way I could have brought all that stuff home without a stroller would be by driving everywhere. And that would be just silly.


----------



## Beth F (Apr 19, 2006)

We have an almost 5yo who went into a jogging stroller for long walks when I was late in my pregnancy with our 28mo. I didn't know about carries for pregnant mamas yet. Our 28mo was in a stroller once because I had a headache and wondered if some outside air would help my head.

I've carried our children in a sling, a rebozo, an Ergo, a MT, a wrap, and baby backpack. They are nice, safe, comfortable, cozy, fun, and put a baby at kissing height when a baby is worn on the front. When I wear our 28mo on my back, we play peek-a-boo. I hike with our children in them and know if my child is warm or cold. Plus, we can have quiet, private conversations in them. I also think my children learn so much more because they are part of everything I do when I wear them. There is no way that a stroller can fold up as small as a wrap. Finally, our children have always preferred to be on us.

My parents and IL's really have an issue that we don't use strollers. DH told his mother that we went on a hike up a local mountain for Mother's Day. Her response "Did you make it easy on yourself and use a stroller?" Uh, no.









Strollers must have their place somewhere but not really here.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

We have a cheapo one only because my mom bought it to use when when she was taking care of the kids last summer. I don't use it. I use one of my carriers (moby, ergo, etc...) or they walk. We live in a small town with no sidewalks and most of our long walks are mountain hiking. Sometimes we rent one at the zoo or museum to hold the older kids who are tired or mostly all our bags.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Dd is 12 months and we've never used a stroller. I expect we will use the small fold up on this summer at the zoo, but I can't see a time before that.


----------



## Okapi (Jul 11, 2008)

I have to take DD with me when I run, so yeah, we pretty much needed one. I guess I could try running w/ her in a carrier, but I doubt either of us would enjoy it.

Seriously, though, if you've gone this far w/o one, you may not need it. Personally, I cannot *stand* to have the carrier & DD on me when its above 80 (and even that's tough - I am not even remotely a warm weather person), so when summer came around, I was glad to have a stroller for when we were doing outside stuff. Once it got cooler, DD went back in the Ergo & we just use the stroller for running now.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

With DD1, I wore her or DH did or he would just carry her. As she got older, she sometimes would sit in the stroller, but preferred to run. So she did. We had a babytrend stroller that was very basic and we used it for things like airports or long walks. I also lived in a more car needed area than walk area.

FF to DD2 who lived in the sling everywhere. She was also a nicu graduate and I didnt want people touching her esp since she was not even 10 lbs until well over 6 mos old. She lived in my new native until she was at least 14 mos old (10 mos corrected). We wore her or carried her everywhere. Then we moved to a new neighborhood that screams walk everywhere! We could walk to the library, pool, sprinkler park, ice cream, walgreens, dry cleaner, school, coffee. Plus we walked to school each and everyday to drop off and pick up dd1. So I used a passed onto me jogging stroller for the first year at this house. It was easier since I had an active 20 mo old who could not walk to all those areas and didnt want to be worn.


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jesskathand* 
I used the moby wrap for DS until he started sagging in it and then I got the Ergo carrier which has been awesome. (although we just moved and I can't find it and am going crazy!)

So my parents have been on my case for not using a stroller since DS was born. He is almost 10 months old. A few months ago we were going to a mother's market (kind of like a flea market for kids clothes, moms can set up a table and sell their children's clothes at a cheap price, its awesome). My mom kept saying how much better it will be if DS is in a stroller. I told her it would take up too much room and the Ergo would be so much easier. I used the Ergo and am glad I did, because it was crowded in there!

Yesterday my parents were arguing with me again about how I will NEED a stroller soon since DS will be too heavy for the Ergo. I said DS is only 18 pounds and the Ergo goes up to 40. My dad who is a know-it-all about everything, especially things he doesn't know about, said that 40 pounds would still be too heavy for me and I tried explaining how the Ergo distributes the weight but he wouldn't hear it.

I don't like carrying tons of stuff around, which is why I never used a stroller. We have gotten two hand me down strollers, which I have never used. DS has separation anxiety right now too so I doubt a stroller will make him happy.

So those of you with older children, did you NEED a stroller? Anyone never use a stroller?

Thanks!


I would love to know what your parents would say to me. I'm completely blind, and I don't feel comfortable pushing a stroller for obvious reasons. I have no children yet, but I do care for friends' kids quite frequently, and for long terms many times. And, I do not use strollers. Even if I should decide to pull a stroller from behind me while I walked forward, I'd still feel scared that someone would snatch my kid out because they were stealthy and I did not hear them coming. Not to mention, one cannot control the stroller very well from behind, which could also causing ti be dangerous to the baby, as it could topple over. I choose to use slings. Having the babies close to me makes me feel better and confident that they are safe and okay. I also don't have to worry about me using the stroller as a danger tool hurting those I run into, or injuring the baby or myself at best. This is the reason I'm against using a stroller.

Oh, concerning older children, I've carried them. If they insisted on independence, which I feel they should rightfully have, I used a child's harness or leash. From my personally experience, once the child starts walking, they no longer want confinement. They want to explore their world, and a child harness or leash will make that possible for them to do it safely and under your supervision.

I hope all goes well with your parents. Just tell them that what you are doing is working for you, and you do not want to fix what is not broken. I sometimes get irritated with parents thinking they know it all and telling you how to parent and live, though, you've made it clear you want to do things differently. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Jesskathand (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deer Hunter* 
I would love to know what your parents would say to me. I'm completely blind, and I don't feel comfortable pushing a stroller for obvious reasons. I have no children yet, but I do care for friends' kids quite frequently, and for long terms many times. And, I do not use strollers. Even if I should decide to pull a stroller from behind me while I walked forward, I'd still feel scared that someone would snatch my kid out because they were stealthy and I did not hear them coming. Not to mention, one cannot control the stroller very well from behind, which could also causing ti be dangerous to the baby, as it could topple over. I choose to use slings. Having the babies close to me makes me feel better and confident that they are safe and okay. I also don't have to worry about me using the stroller as a danger tool hurting those I run into, or injuring the baby or myself at best. This is the reason I'm against using a stroller.

Oh, concerning older children, I've carried them. If they insisted on independence, which I feel they should rightfully have, I used a child's harness or leash. From my personally experience, once the child starts walking, they no longer want confinement. They want to explore their world, and a child harness or leash will make that possible for them to do it safely and under your supervision.

I hope all goes well with your parents. Just tell them that what you are doing is working for you, and you do not want to fix what is not broken. I sometimes get irritated with parents thinking they know it all and telling you how to parent and live, though, you've made it clear you want to do things differently. I will keep you in my prayers.

Thanks! My parents mean well but it does get annoying. When DS was first born, they kept complaining about us holding him so much. I told them that this works for us, and we are happy with it and thats all that matters. They acepted that.

We just moved to a neighborhood where I can walk everywhere so putting DS in the Ergo and using the stroller to carry stuff sounds like a great idea!

I am reading all comments, sorry I cannot reply to each one but I appreciate everyone's input!


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I started putting DS in the stroller more often when he started pulling my hair from the Ergo. (I don't have long hair. He is tall.) He started to really like the stroller when he started to walk-- I think his legs get tired.


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

We bought a stroller and tried to use it a few times, but dd started screaming after about five minutes in it, so I gave up. I carried her in a Mei Tei until she was about 2, then one day she decided she didn't want to be carried anymore.

Now that she's a little over three, I use the stroller once in a blue moon--sometimes dd gets in the mood for a stroll so we'll go for a walk with it. But that is something recent for her and happens pretty rarely (maybe once a month or so), so a stroller is definitely something I could have done without entirely.

Ironically, despite the fact that she hated the stroller as an infant/toddler, she LOVES pushing her dolls in a doll stroller (her favorite Christmas present this year--the one she begged for for months).


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

I used a Baby Bjorn, then a Moby and I still use an Ergo for my 2.5 year old, but I can't live without my stroller.

I loved the idea of picking up a sleeping baby in the bucket and connecting it to the stroller without him waking. My DS did not nap at home, but he would snooze for 2 to 3 hours if we were out and about.

I would carry him if he were awake or of he fell asleep while in a carrier, but I would never wake my child from a nap to wear him if I knew that I would have to put him back into the stroller. DS was accustomed to being near me, so having to sit in the stroller while awake as an infant was not always pleasant for him,

I could not shop for clothing with my son if it weren't for the stroller. Sometimes I wanted to go out without DH and I enjoyed having a place to rest DS if I needed to put him down.

Now I use the stroller to confine him if he decides that he wants to run around the shopping center. Not wander, but run as if he is in a race. Chasing a 2 year old through a crowded shopping area is not my idea of a good time.

I don't enjoy a 35 pound tot engaging in a tantrum while strapped to me in the Ergo.







:


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Quote:

They're expensive, they're cumbersome, and I don't like the fact that he could get hurt so much easier since he's far away from me!
I dont care if someone wants to use a stroller, a cloth carrier, neither or both...whatever works....but i dont really "get" the quote above. I use an umbrella stroller with my 11 month old...it was less than $10 at toys r us, i cant imagine how he could "get hurt" in it (certainly it would be safer, for example, for him to be in the stroller while i drank or ate something hot, than strapped to my chest, though i think babywearing is pretty safe too), it folds and unfolds very quickly and easily, is lightweight and takes up very little room in our van. And i personally feel so much more comfortable being able to *see* him and attend to his needs, than the very few times i tried to wear him on my back in the babyhawk...while i certainly support babywearing and think the idea of wearing him on my back sounds comfortable and convenient...it seems so odd to me to not be able to see him, or touch him or interact with him (other than craning my neck over my shoulder or trying to touch his feet or something.) And he didnt seem to happy to be smooshed up against my back rather than having the ability to interact with things around him (at least in the stroller he has a pretty clear view)....maybe we just werent babywearing "properly" or something, but he sure seemed to hate it.









Now, if you are talking about a big huge stroller, we have one of those too (it lives in our front hallway and the cat sleeps in it)...and yes, that takes up alot of room and is pretty cumbersome! An umbrella stroller....not really.

Katherine


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I never used a stroller until I had two kids.


----------



## lurve (May 5, 2006)

my dd is almost two and has never used a stroller. we got one as a shower present. but she has been raised in every sort of wrap imaginable. any time we ever tried to put her in the stroller she would scream for me to carry her and honestly, i missed the interaction with her (even though she would stay in the stroller a maximum of two seconds!). my parents always say i need one, but nahh


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I mostly wore my DD for her 1st year, around that time she refused to be worn anymore and we switched to the stroller. I have a pouch, a mei tai and a beco, but she didn't want a part of any of those. I use it much less now, and most of the time it just carries all of our stuff. Honestly, I don't know how people go on all day outings without one. I could never get the hang of carrying a baby and a bag, I could do one or the other but not both. I love having a stroller to cart around our coats, toys, bags and purchases, I'll be sad when we outgrow the stroller age for that reason.
I also don't get the time factor, I can get my stroller out of the trunk and set up and get DD in it in less time then it would take me to strap her on my back in a mei tai......

Also for things like clothes and shoe shopping, doctor's offices, peeing in a public restroom with some carriers, etc. especially with a small baby it has been invaluable. How exactly do you try on a shirt in a dressing room if you are wearing the baby??

It is a tool and a good one if you ask me, but to each their own.


----------



## poiyt (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soxthecatrules* 
What am I missing here? I feel that my children are every bit "attached" as any of your children. I don't feel that my children are psychologically harmed b/c of my stroller use (something that my BIL brought up over the weekend).

The only "issue" with strollers is the interaction when they are facing away from you. I am NOT saying you are bad mama - but there are moms out there who put their kid in a stroller and walk around for hours never interacting with their kids. There was a study out of England that showed this may cause developmental delays. Here is the link: http://www.cnn.com/2008/HEALTH/famil...ies/index.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soxthecatrules* 
What do you all do if and when you go jogging or fitness walking?

I go hiking ALL the time. Its one of my favourite passtimes. Its a GREAT workout doing those hills, or steep stairs with a baby on my back in a wrap. And because the wrap isnt as cumbersome as those frame carriers I still have all my mobility. I dont think you *can* jog with a carrier - but I love my hikes









Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
I wanted to get an ergo but I'm too fat, even for their extender belt things,

If you want to wear your baby still there is plenty of time left! Rather than an ergo there are woven wraps that come in lengths as long as 5.7m that you basically use to tie the baby to you. You dont feel the weight of baby at all. Ive never met a women who was too large for a woven wrap.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
Also for things like clothes and shoe shopping, doctor's offices, peeing in a public restroom with some carriers, etc. especially with a small baby it has been invaluable. How exactly do you try on a shirt in a dressing room if you are wearing the baby??

I use primarily wraps - but slings once my daughter got older (walking) as well. I dont go shopping that often, but when I did when she was younger I just wouldnt buy shirts with her with me. I have easily tried on shoes, jackets, pants with her tied to me. In a wrap the baby is secure to you, you can jump and twist and bend with no problems.
As for peeing...I never thought this gave some women troubles...lol..I just sit down...do my business, and stand up...lol


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I didn't use a stroller to often with DD1 until DD2 came along. Now its useful for walks or for when we want to keep DD1 from running off. She picked out her stroller and loves it (she will sit in it at home and eat her snacks).


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

At the risk of sound mean to the poster who likes her $10 umbrella stroller....I refuse to put my children in one of those. I consider them as unsafe as strollers come. When working retail years ago I saw a child fall backwards in one and bust her head on the floor. But, its also about parent attentiveness and if my memory serves me right mom wasn't paying attention. If you're really into babywearing and truly don't use a stroller often I guess a $10 stroller would be a good investment....just watch them really really close!!

With the exception of my jogging stroller (couldn't afford a BOB Revolution) I personally do not buy low end strollers. If you decide you need to use one on a regular basis spend a little more (Chicco, Peg Perego, Maclaren) and you'll probably be more satisfied. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, my Peg strollers in the same manner some of you all LOVE your baby carriers. And, I do keep the babies facing me until they're 8 or 9 months old.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

We have a stroller that someone gave to us second hand after I refused it half a dozen times. It sits in our livingroom where occassionally I put him to nap but mainly the cat sleeps there.

I did try it out once but honestly between the hills & the terrible roads/lack of sidewalks here they are incredibly impractical. Plus I always find the handles on strollers are too short & so I either have to try to push it one-handed & walk beside it or take really short steps to avoid stepping on the wheels when I walk - but this is probably just because I am taller.

We are loving our sling right now - in fact last night I wore him for 5 hours at a party - the longest session for us so far (I don't general wear him around the house) & felt great.

Who knows if we may one day use the stroller more - but at this point I doubt it.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

3 years old today and never used one with him. baby has never been in one either.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

We got a stroller against our wishes at our baby shower. DD hated it the few times we tried to put her in it. Granted, she also hated every cloth baby carrier there was, as well, so we just held her in our arms all the time. Strollers are such a pain, imo. We also live on the 3rd floor of an apt. building so they just weren't practical even if dd had been accomodating. DD is nearing 40 lbs now at 3 yrs. and I think she would be too heavy for me to carry in a cloth carrier, especially since I know she wouldn't ride on my back willingly. I'm considering getting an umbrella stroller or a pullable wagon for places like the zoo and such but I haven't yet. Usually I just take dh with me in situations where I know she will need to be carried a lot. I don't view not ever using a stroller as a crunchy badge of honor or anything but rather as something that was just impractical for us.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

As for peeing...I never thought this gave some women troubles...lol..I just sit down...do my business, and stand up...lol[/QUOTE]

I can pee just fine with a sling or a bjorn, but I cannot with a mei tai or a beco, the carrier rests over the waistband of my pants and there is no way to unbuckle them. Really annoying when you have to go. Stroller comes in very handy in this situation in public restrooms.


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
As for peeing...I never thought this gave some women troubles...lol..I just sit down...do my business, and stand up...lol

I can pee just fine with a sling or a bjorn, but I cannot with a mei tai or a beco, the carrier rests over the waistband of my pants and there is no way to unbuckle them. Really annoying when you have to go. Stroller comes in very handy in this situation in public restrooms.[/QUOTE]

I can urinate using the Ergo, but there are some things that i don't like to do with an almost 3 year old on my back. He remarks about WHAT he sees in the potty to all who pass.









The stroller helps to keep his hands away from the toilet, and everything else that he likes to touch just before he touches his pacifier,

but then again he will flush the potty for me when he is in the Ergo before I finish my business.

I think that what works best for parents has a lot to do with the child's personality. Many parents speak of walking down the street hand in hand with their child. My son is VERY strong, and if I have anything in my other hand it is not safe for me to allow him to walk.

I do not like the Mall, but they are safer for us than outdoor shopping areas. I can allow him to walk free in indoor areas, and some outdoor areas, but nothing near the street or the railway.

I have friends whose 2 year old children follow their parents and don't seem to ever consider running. If I had a child like that I might not need a stroller as much now.

Lifestyle and area of living also makes a difference in deciding if one needs a stroller or not. A PP mentioned not wanting to babywear during the warm months and i agree. We lived in Atlanta and now Houston(hell on earth type weather) and It is uncomfortable to wear my DS on a 99 degree day with 99% humidity. The Ergo was comfortable in Atlanta in the summer, but the Moby was reserved for indoor use, but I could not carry a purse when I used the moby or a diaper bag. If I went out alone I still had to bring a stroller to hold my bags.

We lived about 40 minutes from Atlanta when my DS was a baby so when we left the house we were gone all day. The stroller /bucket came in handy.

I can understand how parents who don't spend 4 to 8 hours a day out of the home when leaving to run errands might not need a stroller. I never used mine when strolling the downtown are of my small city or running errands close by that allowed me the ease of returning home quickly if I needed to.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

DS is 4.5 and we never had a stroller. Went from sling to Ergo to walking. I LOVE that because he is used to it, he can walk long distances and we don't have to schlep some contraption when going to town, sight seeing, on vacation, etc.

He hiked 3.5 miles at age 4 in Hawaii at the volcano, straight down a mountain and then up again. No carrying, no complaints!

I think for older kids (3+) it's important for them to get used to using their own people power. Not enough kids in America (in my opinion) are used to walking normal distances or exercising. A mile and a half in to town at an easy pace should not be a big deal for a normal, healthy preschooler. I think when they get used to being pushed around like a sedentary piece of luggage that's doing them a disservice.

Ok, throw tomatoes now.


----------



## pitchfork (May 3, 2005)

Jess, I live in NYC, we walk everywhere, and I never used a stroller until DS was well over 2. Eventually, my parents and others stopped saying anything.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soxthecatrules* 
If you're really into babywearing and truly don't use a stroller often I guess a $10 stroller would be a good investment....just watch them really really close!!.

And when i was carrying my older son in a sling, when he was probably a year old or so...the ring BROKE, and had i not had one hand on him, he would have fallen out to the concrete sidewalk.









I would imagine the tipping of a stroller would be caused by hanging things on the umbrella handle that are too heavy...i've got a pretty big baby, so i can hang my purse and maybe a light bag on the handles and have it balance out, i've had it tip over a couple of times when i've taken him out, because his weight was no longer balancing what was hanging on the stroller, but he wasnt even in it.

Yes, you're right, its about watching them really close, no matter if they are in a sling, or a stroller, or toddling around.

Katherine


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soxthecatrules* 

With the exception of my jogging stroller (couldn't afford a BOB Revolution) I personally do not buy low end strollers. If you decide you need to use one on a regular basis spend a little more (Chicco, Peg Perego, Maclaren) and you'll probably be more satisfied. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, my Peg strollers in the same manner some of you all LOVE your baby carriers. And, I do keep the babies facing me until they're 8 or 9 months old.

Also wanted to point out, that you arent "spending a little more" by buying high end strollers you are spending ALOT more....anywhere from $100-$500+ for a stroller. No thanks. I saw a Peg Perego plikko (??) at our local thrift store for twelve bucks, it was kind of dirty, went home and discovered this little umbrella stroller cost $200-300 new (omg), went back to buy it (so i could pretend i was rich







) but it was gone. Darn. Dont really see how the design is so radically different that it would be radically safer though.

And i read the link to the CNN article about strollers stunting development....what the article said was that if your baby spends hours facing away from you, you may talk to them less, and THAT causes the delays, and also that if the baby gets stressed at not seeing the parent, and the parent doesnt console the baby THAT causes delays. I can see those things happening when the baby is back carried as well, though....i tried a back carry a couple of times, and could not see my baby, couldnt interact with him at all. If your baby is fussing in a stroller and you dont go to him, then of course thats a problem. But i'm betting most moms here at MDC arent ignoring their crying babies no matter where that baby is. I talk to my son all the time when he's in his stroller.









Katherine


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boatbaby* 
DS is 4.5 and we never had a stroller. Went from sling to Ergo to walking. I LOVE that because he is used to it, he can walk long distances and we don't have to schlep some contraption when going to town, sight seeing, on vacation, etc.

He hiked 3.5 miles at age 4 in Hawaii at the volcano, straight down a mountain and then up again. No carrying, no complaints!

I think for older kids (3+) it's important for them to get used to using their own people power. Not enough kids in America (in my opinion) are used to walking normal distances or exercising. A mile and a half in to town at an easy pace should not be a big deal for a normal, healthy preschooler. I think when they get used to being pushed around like a sedentary piece of luggage that's doing them a disservice.

Ok, throw tomatoes now.










LOL I will throw my tomatoes now!









I one hundred percent agree with you. I don't believe in strollers myself. And I'm even more against them, especially for the reasons I stated above in my earlier post. Aside from my being blind, which would make me NOT at all want to push a stroller and put both myself and a child at risk, I feel that children can learn to walk. Many people here in this country are couch potatoes, accustom to microwave meals, and laziness. Kids and adults alike don't get the recommended amount of exercise, which leads to good health and a strong heart. (Of course, as you said, children who are not healthy would be excluded, as special arrangements would be made for them.) This could contribute to the obesity in our country. I've seen four year olds walk long distances. Also, I think about the children in other parts of the world. They do not have stroller luxury, hence they have to walk. This is the reason I advocate the leash or harness method when carrying is not feasible any longer.

Now, people can throw tomatoes at the both of us.








Have Fun! LOL


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenjane* 
Also wanted to point out, that you arent "spending a little more" by buying high end strollers you are spending ALOT more....anywhere from $100-$500+ for a stroller. No thanks. I saw a Peg Perego plikko (??) at our local thrift store for twelve bucks, it was kind of dirty, went home and discovered this little umbrella stroller cost $200-300 new (omg), went back to buy it (so i could pretend i was rich







) but it was gone. Darn. Dont really see how the design is so radically different that it would be radically safer though.

Katherine

We went for a MacLaren. I needed a stroller I could get on and off subways while my son was, yes, walking beside me, but that would also still make it back from the grocery store or library okay (note: the basket is not that big, but it is pretty sturdy).

The difference between it and the cheap $20 stroller that we had inherited was: the handles were the right height for MY back, which is hugely important; the seat supported my son's back which was important to me too, and also reclined if he was napping in it, and the wheels were much better for going over snow and ice. The frame also survived a lot of abuse. Honestly it really was like night and day with the cheaper ones.

That said, if I were only using one at the zoo I wouldn't invest. But it is a HUGE difference in those particular models, I have to say.

If I'd only had the $20 stroller + Ergo I'd've given up, but then we would have missed out on so many urban adventures at particular ages (sort of the 20 months-2.5 age range; at 3.5 I have to say we haven't really broken a stroller out in a long, long time.) I was very, very happy to have both, and often used legs, carrier, and stroller in the same afternoon.

It really, really depends on your child and lifestyle. I think the OP should not get a stroller to make anyone else happy - but I would stay open to the idea and not get so bogged down in defending a stroller-less lifestyle that I then made my and my child's life difficult.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boatbaby* 
DS is 4.5 and we never had a stroller. Went from sling to Ergo to walking. I LOVE that because he is used to it, he can walk long distances and we don't have to schlep some contraption when going to town, sight seeing, on vacation, etc.

He hiked 3.5 miles at age 4 in Hawaii at the volcano, straight down a mountain and then up again. No carrying, no complaints!

I think for older kids (3+) it's important for them to get used to using their own people power. Not enough kids in America (in my opinion) are used to walking normal distances or exercising. A mile and a half in to town at an easy pace should not be a big deal for a normal, healthy preschooler. I think when they get used to being pushed around like a sedentary piece of luggage that's doing them a disservice.

Ok, throw tomatoes now.










I'm glad that worked for you and your son. But every kids is different. My daughter gets plenty of exercise and is quite healthy. She just gets tired sometimes and it would be a disservice to her IMO if I just told her to suck it up because I have a baby to carry now and she just needs to deal.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I haven't read the whole thread because it's really long, though I'll probably go back and read it.

I didn't find the stroller useful when dd was a baby. It just took up too much space and she wanted to be held anyway. So we used baby carriers.

At some point she was heavier and seemed to like the stroller - when she was about 2? - and we used the stroller more. It was useful in, for instance, airports because she would happily sit there and play while we went around the airport rather than run off. I could have used a harness too, but she needed to be confined in some way in those situations. My daughter has always been very large for her age and was way at the top of the growth charts, so if she'd been smaller maybe we would have stopped using it later?


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deer Hunter* 
I'Also, I think about the children in other parts of the world. They do not have stroller luxury, hence they have to walk.

But I do have the luxury of a stroller.







Why shouldn't I take advantage of that? Lots of people in other parts of the world make do without a lot of the luxuries we have here like electricity or running water, but I'm not going to give those things up just because it is possible to survive without them. I have the means to live above just basic subsistence.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

My first child we used the stroller for coats and stuff, not the kid. LOL but from the time he was 1 to 3 we didn't use a stroller even for stuff. I left the stroller behind with my ex.

With my second one we used one more for a crib when we went to a park or the pool. It was an extra set of hands.

For my third we used it a lot more. I had a sit and stand and could ferry my children on and off buses, to hospital, speach, et for the second child.

I do remember one time I wanted to smack a holier than thou baby slinger. My children were carried or slung 90% of the time but I needed spare hands. I was at the ENT with all three of my children. My baby was happy and content sitting in the stroller. I was cuddling my oldest dd, normal after doctor visit. I complemented the material of the sling, it was pretty. She got this attitude and said she only uses slings and would never use a stroller---She made me so mad. She was so condicending. She only had one child, plus a car. She wasn't going back and forth with 3 children by herself.

Yes, I have no problems with my content child to sit allone in a stroller while I cuddle or help the child needing medical care.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes it's true that in many places ppl don't have strollers, but strollers would be impractical anyway as there are not necessarily smoothly paved sidewalks either. In many places people carry children through toddlerhood when they cannot be expected to walk. Here we start wussing out (assuming a decent back I think it's kinda wussing out) when our babes hit 20 lbs, or before.

As for children and walking, I think that is impractical when walking is your main mode of getting around. Children dawdle, get distracted, etc. A stroller or carrier is important back up IMO if you get sick of smelling every single flower on your way to your destination.

I definitely think strollers have their place, but IME from carrying my babies on my back, I feel that some important primal need is met for them from that in a way that it never could be with a stroller. Both my children have just settled in to my back when carried, with my current babe it is a surefire cry stopper, I feel she is meant to be there and knows it. If she doesn't get up there for a day or even several hours, she gets fussy. Strollers are practical sometimes yes, but they feel much more artificial to me, kinda part of our 'babies in a bucket' trend and therefore should be used sparingly IMO. Also carriers serve in ways strollers just never ever could. For example we were at the hospital for my 5 year old this morning, I threw my babe up on my back and she fell asleep there, I was able to care for her and attend to and hold my bigger kid. I can also do chores, make supper, dishes, etc. much much more easily thanks to my carriers.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom* 
She only had one child, plus a car.

Yes, having/not having a car makes a world of difference. I know some 'sling snob' folks too who drive everywhere and then put the babe in the carrier. Now that's cheatin'. A car is pretty much a stroller on wheels.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/ac2/wp...4654-2004May17

Older article, but interesting read for this debate.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boatbaby* 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/ac2/wp...4654-2004May17

Older article, but interesting read for this debate.

So people in Kenya don't use them.







I don't see what that has to do with anything.

The OP asked about people's personal experiences as far as needing a stroller, and some have stated that they can indeed be useful at times depending on circumstances. I don't think anyone here is advocating for sticking babies in strollers and not letting them out till they are 5.

You obviously have not had circumstances where you would have found one useful. Great.







But I don't see the point in telling others who have that they are doing a disservice to their kids by turning them into sedentary pieces of luggage or aren't enough like the indigenous people of the world who are apparently so much more AP.


----------



## poiyt (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree - I really dont see the debate here - just people sharing their experiences. I think so long as strollers are used as tools and not as babysitters, or a place to dump your baby, or because you are lazy then they are fine. My not using one is not a judgment on those who do (though I may judge those who use them for the above mentioned purposes...)

To the mama who referred to my CNN article. In my short summary - I said that it had to do with the baby facing away from you - NOT from being in the stroller itself. And I agree, the same thing can happen in a back carry (or a front carry), I do believe, however, that it would be more common for a mom to talk or interact with baby in a back carry then a stroller facing away from you - but thats my opinion







. I also think the interaction a baby gets from seeing the world from your perspective, and engaging in what you engage while being connected to you is beneficial developmentally. But thats all my speculation, and my experience.

Again, I dont think strollers are bad if used as tools. Just not constantly all the time, Im never holding my baby...lol


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't use a stroller very often, but I do occasionally. Sometimes I have to with 2 kids when we're walking a long distance, or when we're somewhere like an amusement park or zoo. I also use one when I go to the mall, mostly to stuff all my bags in


----------



## bluebirdiemama (May 2, 2008)

We have never used a strolle,r but also havent used a carrier for about a year because I got pregnant and couldnt carry DS in it any longer. We have two strollers that we dont use, and a cart that attaches to my bike that can also be used as a stroller. I am kind of wondering if this will be a problem for us because we are wanting to go to a music festival this summer, 3 days of camping and thousands of people, and we want to bring ds, but he's at the stage where he wants to explore rather than hold hands, wont do a carrier anymore, never has been in a stroller. We are trying to tell him he needs to hold hands with one of us when we are somewhere where there is a lot of people, and then hopefully he'll be okay sitting in the bike cart since he's used to it, but we'll see.
Other than this we've never had any problem with him not being in a stroller... and this might turn out to not even be a problem


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boatbaby* 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/ac2/wp...4654-2004May17

Older article, but interesting read for this debate.

Well I do think this is an important reminder that a stroller is not a *given* parenting tool everywhere. Just here.


----------



## seawind (Sep 28, 2007)

It is fallacious to compare the lives of urban mothers with those of their counterparts in rural, developing countries. Lifestyles are different, fitness levels are different. Besides, how do we know they wouldn't welcome the use of a stroller if it were affordable and lifestyle compatible? Their lives are hard.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seawind* 
It is fallacious to compare the lives of urban mothers with those of their counterparts in rural, developing countries. Lifestyles are different, fitness levels are different. Besides, how do we know they wouldn't welcome the use of a stroller if it were affordable and lifestyle compatible? Their lives are hard.

It's just an interesting article and point of view. No more, no less.


----------



## seawind (Sep 28, 2007)

The article illustrates the cultural POV regarding stroller usage. Sadly, too many people have seen the stroller being over-used and acting as a substitute for mother which tends to color the way they view it.


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

eh, I've used it on occasion. It came in handy when we didn't have a car and had to take VERY long walks with two kids. I actually wore the baby and had my preschooler in the stroller then, though.

No one NEEDS something like that, but a cheapo one from Goodwill or whatever might come in handy on occasion.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

Also wanted to point out, that you arent "spending a little more" by buying high end strollers you are spending ALOT more....anywhere from $100-$500+ for a stroller. No thanks. I saw a Peg Perego plikko (??) at our local thrift store for twelve bucks, it was kind of dirty, went home and discovered this little umbrella stroller cost $200-300 new (omg), went back to buy it (so i could pretend i was rich







) but it was gone. Darn. Dont really see how the design is so radically different that it would be radically safer though.

Hey Katherine....maybe the more costly strollers aren't that much more safe. I'll give you that one!!







However, I have found that they are a lot more durable. So if you find yourself with a need to use a stroller on a very regular basis I would still recommend a higher end one. A friend of mine still has a Maclaren umbrella stroller and a Peg Perego Pliko from her first baby 10 years ago. Both strollers have been used for all 5 of her children. Would bet that you couldn't get a Graco or Kolcraft or any American brand to do that.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv* 
No one NEEDS something like that, but a cheapo one from Goodwill or whatever might come in handy on occasion.

I'm not sure how you can state that with such certainty. You may not need one, but I certainly do.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soxthecatrules* 
However, I have found that they are a lot more durable. So if you find yourself with a need to use a stroller on a very regular basis I would still recommend a higher end one. A friend of mine still has a Maclaren umbrella stroller and a Peg Perego Pliko from her first baby 10 years ago. Both strollers have been used for all 5 of her children. Would bet that you couldn't get a Graco or Kolcraft or any American brand to do that.

for real. No way would a cheapy plastic graco or otherwise hold up over 5 babies and 10 years, unless of course, you only used it a couple times.

My Peg Perego I got when #2 was a baby is holding up pretty strong (and we are rough on it) The fabric is the only place that really shows wear but if it was replaced, the frame itself is near new condition. We bought a new version this year, but that was just to have a 2nd. I could see both being passed on to my own children, TBH. And I bought them on sale, definitely didn't pay close to full retail price.

ETA: and yeah, I love to wear my babies. Much more than pushing them around in a stroller but there are times where strapping them into a stroller is just more convenient. Adding more small children to the mix, and that changes things up. I can totally see being stroller free if I only had one kid or a huge gap between them. Not that it's something I would have strived for or anything, I just think it would have been more realistic.

To the OP, I don't see why the funk your relatives care either way







unless they themselves imagine long walks pusing your kid around... in that case, tell them they can buy their own stroller.


----------



## Aleo (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont use one, I wear my son. But it may come in handy when you have more than one child. But right now I don't need one. And when talking long walks, DS seems content with holding my hand. I LOVE to hold my baby


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
The difference between it and the cheap $20 stroller that we had inherited was: the handles were the right height for MY back, which is hugely important;....and the wheels were much better for going over snow and ice. ....Honestly it really was like night and day with the cheaper ones.

It really, really depends on your child and lifestyle. I think the OP should not get a stroller to make anyone else happy - but I would stay open to the idea and not get so bogged down in defending a stroller-less lifestyle that I then made my and my child's life difficult.









I wasn't open to the idea of a stroller until the very last moment when I realized I pretty much needed one. So you don't even need to be open to it...if you suddenly realize you can't go one more step with kiddo kicking your legs and you can't figure out a way to get kiddo to STOP kicking your legs, you're going to get there, LOL.

With the jogger, I went straight to middle of the road. A Schwinn/InStep swivel front wheel jogger that goes to 50 lbs, I believe. It's really good now, but at the time it was not right for our circumstances...I wanted to walk for fitness, but had to go on an unpaved sidewalk area to GET to walkable areas, and there were prickly bushes...combo of that with innertube tires was NOT good. Visited REI twice to get new innertubes.

Later for Disney, I first got a BabyTrend that I liked, but it only lasted one trip b/c the weight was too low! D'oh! It was nice and cheap, and only using it one trip meant it had a high resale value at my consignment store.

Then we got a Combi and it seemed fine inside, but as soon as I went to talk with it to our downtown farmer's market...as soon as I crossed one street, I knew it was going back. It was flimsy, too short FOR ME (5'3"!), and the wheels were awful. That got consigned too (too late for amazon returns) and I finally got a Mac Volo, which has been very excellent.

It's been an interesting journey for someone so against strollers!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
I'm glad that worked for you and your son. But every kids is different. My daughter gets plenty of exercise and is quite healthy. She just gets tired sometimes and it would be a disservice to her IMO if I just told her to suck it up because I have a baby to carry now and she just needs to deal.

Absolutely. In our case, DS has inherited my awful tendency to leg aches, and he gets growing pains like hubby did as a child. So he can go go go, but when he hits his limit he needs to be done. If he pushes on, he will wake up screaming at midnight with horrid leg aches. When I was a kid, I was tested for juvenile RA b/c the pain from the aches was so bad. I still get them, on occasion, and it reminds me of the pain that DS experiences when he wakes like that. So we try to not make him go beyond his limit, and bringing the stroller for when we KNOW that limit will be reached has been great.

But we go out quite often without it. I will carry him every so often but he's over 40 lbs and 43+ inches and I just can't carry him long at all. He is a super-great walker until his limit is reached, and sometimes I'll take two walks in a day...once a walk for him, and once a walk for me with him in the stroller. It's kind of fun and funny when we do that, people must think we're pretty goofy!


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aleo* 
I dont use one, I wear my son. But it may come in handy when you have more than one child. But right now I don't need one. And when talking long walks, DS seems content with holding my hand. I LOVE to hold my baby

Yes. I LOVE to hold my children too. Using a stroller doesn't mean you don't LOVE to hold your children!

Like I posted previously, strollers really can come in handy for safety in certain situations - like when my nanny has 3 three children 3 & under, crossing busy road to get to the playground, and its only possible to hold one in the sling, or when you have to maneuver through the airport with carseats, luggage, and two toddlers.


----------



## indeospero (May 23, 2005)

I use a jogging stroller when I go for a run; otherwise, almost *never*.

I've always felt really burdened when pushing a stroller. It cramps my style!







Can't take the shortcut over the railroad tracks, hard to get in doors, tricky to navigate narrow shops, really miserable if traveling by subway, have to avoid stairs, etc. I feel so much *less* burdened when I'm carrying (as opposed to strollering) my little one that I've always found it ironic when friends/relatives have played the too big/too heavy card. Don't worry, Mom: I'm definitely doing this out of self-interest, not martyrdom!









FWIW, OP, no one's given me any flack about it the second time around. I guess the fact that I managed the first time has persuaded them that my crazy method works for me.









I wonder why discussions like this have to turn into battles? I think everyone's responses about whether and how they have used strollers are very interesting. We all do things differently, eh?


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ks Mama* 
Yes. I LOVE to hold my children too. Using a stroller doesn't mean you don't LOVE to hold your children!


I didn't see the part where she said you don't.

Why is this becoming an argument over whether stroller use or not use is ok? If you use one and like it then great, if you don't use one and like things that way then fine. Different strokes, right?

The op was just asking about those that don't use one, not whether using one meant you were a horrible person.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilylove* 
Why is this becoming an argument over whether stroller use or not use is ok? If you use one and like it then great, if you don't use one and like things that way then fine. Different strokes, right?

The op was just asking about those that don't use one, not whether using one meant you were a horrible person.

Actually she asked "So those of you with older children, did you NEED a stroller? Anyone never use a stroller?" So people answered with different experiences, not just people who never used them...and the bickering ensued.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

DS also doesn't really like being on anyone else's back but mine for some reason. So the stroller is good for when DH or another relative or babysitter takes him out somewhere.


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

We started using one when dd was around 14 months - prior to that it was the sling all the time.

It's super handy for the zoo/botanical gardens/our farmer's market - I particularly like the basket underneath the best









I do miss the sling though. DD just had enough of being tied to mama









I don't think it's absolutely necessary - like I said, we made it over a year without one ...it's just handy to have around.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

We probably used it most between 2.5-3.5. My son is very healthy and active and loves to stop and smell the flowers. Sometimes one must get from point A to point B and there is not so much time to smell the flowers.

I was kicking myself for not bringing one to San Diego. He loved going up and down the boardwalk and checking out the scene, but wanted to be carried half the time.

Umbrella stroller with a shade is also a great way to get an overtired child to nap while on vacation. There's no way in heck my 3yo was just going to lay down on a hotel room bed and take a nap, no matter how tired he was.

Now when we are on fun outings, we prefer to bring the Radio Flyer wagon rather than a stroller.


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seawind* 
It is fallacious to compare the lives of urban mothers with those of their counterparts in rural, developing countries. Lifestyles are different, fitness levels are different. Besides, how do we know they wouldn't welcome the use of a stroller if it were affordable and lifestyle compatible? Their lives are hard.


It is just a point of view and something worth considering. While we are gracious to have so many modern conveniences, some choose not to use them. For instance, many here like to use cloth diapers, which do require maintenance. But, in the western world, we have the luxury of disposables, which require so much less work. And your right, there are many reasons that would stifle a person from getting the amount of exercise they need, such as living in an urban area.

To riverscout, while I don't take it to the extremes of giving up electricity and all modern conveniences, as they are a major help, I feel that some of them don't have to be utilized. If you choose to, that is cool. I'm not judging you for it. Boatbaby and I have differing viewpoints as to why we feel how we do. Everyone is allowed to view it as they wish.








Blessings.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deer Hunter* 
It is just a point of view and something worth considering. While we are gracious to have so many modern conveniences, some choose not to use them. For instance, many here like to use cloth diapers, which do require maintenance. But, in the western world, we have the luxury of disposables, which require so much less work. And your right, there are many reasons that would stifle a person from getting the amount of exercise they need, such as living in an urban area.

To riverscout, while I don't take it to the extremes of giving up electricity and all modern conveniences, as they are a major help, I feel that some of them don't have to be utilized. If you choose to, that is cool. I'm not judging you for it. Boatbaby and I have differing viewpoints as to why we feel how we do. Everyone is allowed to view it as they wish.







Blessings.

Sure, everyone is allowed to have the view they wish. But when it turns into people implying that people who choose to use strollers are turing their kids into fat, lazy, couch potatoes and that strollers are akin to microwave meals and disposable diapers, then I have the right to respond.







You see, I use a stroller to make my child's life better not to make my life easier at the expense of her health or the environment or as a shortcut, so I find all of that a bit offensive.

And seriously, you both asked for tomatoes, so I am sure you knew what you were saying was controversial and possibly offensive. I don't see how it could be much of a surprise that someone took issue with what you had to say. I didn't respond to anyone who came here and just gave reasons why they personally don't use them, but only to those who made broad statements about why they are "against them" or how they turn kids into "luggage."

And please don't say you are not judging me or others that use them as your posts imply otherwise, but thats cool. I will continue to allow my very sweet barely three year old to ride in her now beloved stroller when she gets tired because I have her baby brother in a wrap on my chest and I can't carry both of them. If thats wrong, then I don't want to be right.

And that is all I will be saying here. Peace out.


----------



## twead (Apr 23, 2007)

My lo is 15mo and has never been in a stroller. I thought we would need one so registered for one but my family bought us $140 worth of bath supplies instead.







So we said we'd get one if we ever felt the need. So far, haven't really needed one. LO weighs about 25lbs and was starting to get heavy for the big shopping days of hours in an ergo. I wouldn't say that it hurt my back, more that carrying the extra weight was a real work out for me. So that's when I started using the child seat in the grocery cart. So many stores now offer a child seat in their buggy that it really isn't a problem. I do have to keep moving though, he has a need for speed.







But I suspect it would be the same if we used a stroller.


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Interesting post. I only used it a handful of times and don't plan to at all with the next baby. I can't stand seeing parents with 4 and 5 yr olds in strollers...I mean, come on...kids need exercise. That's just one of my annoyances.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Well my 4.5 year old rides in a stroller sometimes because she is not physically capable of walking the amount of kilometres I do. Not only does she walk more than most adults, but she gets exercise besides that as well. She never even used a stroller until she was 2.5 and I had my second kid and I couldn't wear her when she got tired on long walks any more.


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
Interesting post. I only used it a handful of times and don't plan to at all with the next baby. I can't stand seeing parents with 4 and 5 yr olds in strollers...I mean, come on...kids need exercise. That's just one of my annoyances.

And those same kids aren't adults, either. They have far shorter legs, and get tired in less time/distance. When we're out on a long walk or vacationing (our vacations usually involve a lot of foot travel), it is fair to DD to drag her on when she's tired, is it fair to all of us not to get to see what we'd ALL like to see just because we'd all have to keep up the entire time with a 4 year old's pace & exertion limit? A stroller can be really helpful & offer a 4 or 5 year old an opportunity to rest BETWEEN exercising, and still get to enjoy experiences with folks of various ages.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I used a stroller with my first 2 kids and may yet but dd who is 5 months has not been in one yet. It just seems easier to carry her.


----------



## beckington (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
Interesting post. I only used it a handful of times and don't plan to at all with the next baby. I can't stand seeing parents with 4 and 5 yr olds in strollers...I mean, come on...kids need exercise. That's just one of my annoyances.

My almost 5-year-old still rides in the stroller at times. We don't have a car and walk a lot. I bring the stroller with me to carry groceries back home - he often hops in on the way to the grocery store. He's much happier letting me browse and run errands if he has the stroller to relax or play in. Trust me, he gets *plenty* of exercise. He often walks 2-3 km to a friend's house or playground, plays for hours and then walks the 2-3 km back.

We recently got back from a 3-week trip to Morocco and England and brought the stroller. I didn't want to - I also think 'geez, he's almost 5!!' and thought the stroller would be a pain to bring around, but it was a LIFESAVER. Now I'm wondering how long I can get away with using it!


----------



## Healthy_Baby (Sep 15, 2007)

we bought a really great stroller... love using but haven't really needed to









maybe in the spring.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I love the stroller when we go shopping, I put all the groceries on it. We don't have a car, so we have to walk, and I can't carry all the food. So that's the main use.








The kids mainly walk, or are in carriers on us.
But we've had the Bugaboo Cameleon for 5 kids, and even though it costs about 700 (usd), if you split it in 5, that's only 140. And there's no way a cheap one would last us all those kids and years. So we are really glad we choose that one. (And, besides, it's a really great stroller that we aboslutely love.)


----------



## LessTraveledBy (Feb 9, 2005)

I need it... really!!! It allows me to use public transportation for free (crazy rule, would have to pay if I only had the Ergo), so I don't go to places without it. Great place for my bag!

Seriously, though, I used a wrap, Ergo, etc. and loved it. However, I have such terrible neck/back pains that at this point (32 lbs) I am not able to carry dd at all. I am so glad, though, for all the closeness she got until she was about 2.5.

Now she walks a lot and asks to sit in the stroller when she gets tired.

If we are ever blessed with another, dd will be walking or using the stroller with the bag. Baby will be carried, assuming I am able to. If I am not able, we will not be going to places much, as I don't believe in forcing kids to sit in strollers.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Queen Jane wrote:

Quote:

I dont care if someone wants to use a stroller, a cloth carrier, neither or both...whatever works....but i dont really "get" the quote above. I use an umbrella stroller with my 11 month old...it was less than $10 at toys r us, i cant imagine how he could "get hurt" in it (certainly it would be safer, for example, for him to be in the stroller while i drank or ate something hot
I'm puzzled by that last part because you seemed to be comparing with a back carrier, and how could your hot food or drink hurt a child in a back carrier?

My personal experience is with a forward-facing stroller vs. hip carry in a sling, and here's how a child could be more likely to get hurt in the stroller:
1. It's harder to maneuver stroller+myself than to maneuver just myself when, for instance, jumping out of the path of a car running a red light. This actually happened a couple of times in the short interval we used the stroller, and countless times in the two years we used the sling.







: Too many bad drivers around here for my tastes.
2. He could choke on his snack or something like that, and I wouldn't notice. This didn't happen in either stroller or sling, but it did happen in the car once when his dad was riding in back with him and saved him. Because I couldn't see him from the driver's seat and true choking makes no sound, I wouldn't have known. In a back carrier you can't see the child, but you might feel that something is wrong based on his movement, which you can't feel in the stroller.

I don't think strollers are so dangerous nobody should use them. I just felt a bit safer with the sling because I could supervise my child more closely.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
Interesting post. I only used it a handful of times and don't plan to at all with the next baby. I can't stand seeing parents with 4 and 5 yr olds in strollers...I mean, come on...kids need exercise. That's just one of my annoyances.

Are you sure those children are 4-5? Last week DH took DS to the park; they were playing ball and someone said, "Oh, he's nearly T-ball age, is he?" No. 21 months. He is very, very tall, but he has the stamina of a 21-month-old, not a 4-year-old, even though he wears 4T clothes.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

My 5 year old rode in a stroller a fair bit with her dad until about 6 mos ago. He walks long distances, he does not have a car, he likes to go quickly.

Remember before you judge older kids in strollers that a car is like a motorized stroller for the whole family. If you have one that changes your choices a lot. And every time you strap 'em in the carseat you are denying them exercise.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Good point.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

No, I don't believe that you need a stroller. Wearing your babe is so much more simple!

When shopping, DD rides either in the cart or the sling. When we attend festivals, museums, or the zoo, DD either walks along beside us or rides in the sling.

We have received/purchased three strollers...and returned/sold all of them. They just weren't being utilized...all the while taking up too much space in our apartment or trunk!

If my LO ever loses interest in being worn, I may purchase a compact and lighweight umbrella stroller.

Sorry to hear that your parents choose to give you such a hard time about your parenting choices!







:


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't care for strollers.

My children are 19, 17, and 11 months. I thought that I had never used a stroller until I began scanning and enlarging the 19 year old's baby pictures prior to the eleven month old's conception, saw a stroller in a pile of clutter in the background, and remembered leaving the house one day pushing dd and carrying a diaper bag, returning ficve minutes later carrying dd in the (please don't laugh; it was 1989) snuggli and pushing the diaper bag, and left again carrying dd and the diaper bag and pushing the "other" donations in the stroller, which I left at the Goodwill collection site.

I think XMIL gave me the stroller.

I do sometimes need more than I can reasonably carry on an outing, since I am 43 years old and the eleven month old cannot tolerate cars, nor could I afford a car when the teens were infants. I prefer to push my inanimate objects in a shopping cart and wear my baby to pushing my baby in a stroller and carrying my diaper bag, library books, lunch, etc.

I did not injure my back with the teens. The snuggli was eventually replaced by a (don't laugh) Nojo ring sling and then an (okay, now you can laugh) SSC called a "Sara's Ride" in toddlerhood. The last time I can remember wearing dd was when she was seven and she fell and scraped up her kneew running for a bus.

I did injure my back between the time I stopped wearing ds1 and the time ds2 was born and ds2 is a bigger child, so I use German Style woven wraps with him and learned how to do back carries.

I was offered a stroller this week and turned it down. i wish i was more comfortable with the "homeless" connotation of pushing a shopping cart here, which I did not feel at all in San Francisco in the late '80s and early '90s (or maybe there was just less hostility towards homeless people then so i didn't care what people thought of me) but a shopping cart really is better suited for my needs so I turned it down.

ds2 is a big baby, but wearing him in the Girasol is very comfortable and pleasant and the Storchenweige is even more.supportive if i run into trouble down the line.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnviroBecca* 
I'm puzzled by that last part because you seemed to be comparing with a back carrier, and how could your hot food or drink hurt a child in a back carrier.

I wasnt speaking of a back carrier in that example, but in a front carry or even side carry...my baby is at an age right now where he loves to try to smack things out of my hand, and even at a younger age, it wouldnt be that difficult to spill something hot on him if he was in a carrier on my chest. That being said, i dont think that its *inherently* dangerous or the risk is that high...just saying that while there may be some "risk" to using a stroller there are also "risks" to using a carrier. And i think both types of "risk" are quite minimal. Therefore i personally dont think "risk" should figure into the equation of using a stroller, or carrier, or not.

Katherine


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Quote:

i wish i was more comfortable with the "homeless" connotation of pushing a shopping cart here, which I did not feel at all in San Francisco in the late '80s and early '90s (or maybe there was just less hostility towards homeless people then so i didn't care what people thought of me) but a shopping cart really is better suited for my needs so I turned it down.
Thats what i would really love to have, a mini shopping cart, that would allow my baby to sit up top, facing me, while there would be a lower basket to put all our stuff in, that would fold up to put in the car....it would be at a much better height for pushing than most strollers. But alas i dont think they make such things. I love pushing the baby in a cart at the store though, he and i can talk, i can point things out to him, etc. The only thing close to this experience was when i figured out a front carry facing outward in the mobywrap, otherwise he was pretty much smooshed into my chest if facing me. I still hold out hope that eventually a back carry in the mai tei will work, and i try it occasionally, but its a no go.

Katherine


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Naked Baby is 21 months, and no, we've never used a stroller. We've never said we NEVER EVER would or anything like that, just that it wasn't our default, and we have yet to need one enough to buy one.

We've worn Naked Baby everywhere, and it really works for us. Neither of us have major back problems aggravated by wearing him (I have friends for whom that's the case), and he doesn't have physical or sensory adversions to it (and he was worn every single day until just a couple months ago, so he's well used to it), so for us, it's the default.

Tonight for the very first time ever, he walked up the hill to the store with his dad (it's about 2 blocks). He'd always been worn before (and living on such a steep hill, I would be terrified to use a stroller!), but tonight, he wanted to walk.














:


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

So far I've only used the stroller twice. The first time I wheeled the contents of my diaper pail over to my aunt's to wash while DD slept in a sling. The other time to go for a walk with the baby. She seemed to like looking around, but I could have used a carrier too. I walked her home in a carrier, actually.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
I just started using a stroller for my baby. He's almost 9 months old and weighs 24lbs. He's heavy! I wanted to get an ergo but I'm too fat, even for their extender belt things, so I won't be trying one of those soon because by the time I lose the weight he can just walk. Oh and sometimes I bring the stroller even though I'm carrying DS2 and DS1 is walking because it carries all our stuff!!

There are lots of great carriers for more bountiful mamas! I have a Kanga X that I love, and I've heard great things about Nana's Jetpack EX and the ex Calyx. And there are more, I'm sure! And those are just the buckle carriers.







There are also mei tais and wraps that are fabulously supportive for larger babies, and will work great for larger people. Don't give up if you still want to wear your baby!


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

I felt the same way about strollers but once ds was about 14 months I started to use the stroller more often, he's 18 months now and quite heavy (guessing 25-30lbs).

I have a jogger and I take him for runs a few times a week; its weird to me because he's such a high energy kid but he'll sit and relax in the stroller for 45 minutes and totally enjoy the ride! Also, I walk to get groceries about a mile away, so yeah, its helpful. Honestly, its probably one of the best 'baby things' I bought, but then again, I like to run.

I love my meitai (back carry) and still use it whenever we're going to a crowded a place that would be difficult to navigate a stroller (flea market, mall, airport, etc..).


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I had a stroller, but used it less and less often over the years, until I just got tired of it sitting on the front porch gathering dust







and we donated it. The last time we used it was Halloween 2007, the older kids were able to go much farther on foot than the littlest one (at which point she would want to be carried, which she is too heavy for, even with a sling.) So that's an example of where a stroller could come in handy.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
We have managed to get to 2 and 4 months with our 4th child without using a stroller. We have a purple trolley for when we were out shopping and a seat on the back of my bike if we were going further afield or needed to get somewhere quickly so we don't need a stroller.

Sorry, Ot....









Does anyone know of a source for these in the US? I fell in love with them when I was in Europe and I deeply regret not bringing one back


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
Are you sure those children are 4-5? Last week DH took DS to the park; they were playing ball and someone said, "Oh, he's nearly T-ball age, is he?" No. 21 months. He is very, very tall, but he has the stamina of a 21-month-old, not a 4-year-old, even though he wears 4T clothes.

Yes, I'm sure...b/c these kids go to my daughter's preschool. My daughter asks why they don't walk when we walk all the way to school and I have to explain that they aren't doing good for their bodies. Not to judge, but otherwise DD begs for a stroller.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenjane* 
my baby is at an age right now where he loves to try to smack things out of my hand, and even at a younger age, it wouldnt be that difficult to spill something hot on him if he was in a carrier on my chest.

What about just avoid drinking anything hot while you have the baby in a carrier?
We never drink anything hot with a baby/small child in a carrier/on our lap, of course we don't.
That's just a really silly thing to drag into it.


----------



## delfin (Jul 11, 2007)

we don't feel we need a stroller. I walk and take public transportation, and is very easy to just wear him in the sling. I really want to get the hang of back carriers, 'cause he's getting heavy and i want to have his weght more e venly distributed.
For grocery shopping, I have a shopping cart. I agree with NOS, i prefer to carry my inanimate objects in the cart, and carry my baby.
The other day, a nosy lady laughed at us and said "oh!your baby is all uncomfortable in your sling and your groceries in the cart?" I was like uh? who says he's uncomfortable?
Around the house we put him in the shopping cart just for fun and he LHAO


----------



## guestmama9910 (Dec 12, 2008)

If you're still looking for anecdotes, we never used or owned a stroller ourselves and our daughter is now well into her twos. We have a toddler harness we got for $5, though they're simple to make yourself, and we let her run around on it as much as possible, otherwise we throw her up on our shoulders. When she was little, we carried her in a sling any time we took her anywhere.

Honestly, there are some relatives who can't fathom parenting without a stroller, it seems like a terrible inconvenience to them, and now they're framing it as some kind of deprivation for the little one, but I never saw the need and have, many times, considered how much easier some errand or other was made by not having a stroller to lug out and around. I've never run over anyone's toes or crowded an aisle or, as one decidedly non-Mothering type mother did, left my child sleeping in her stroller utterly unattended out on the sidewalk while I browsed a toy store. And last, but not least, it was certainly cheaper to use a homemade Hathor style sling rather than buy a stroller.

Which is just to say, if you find it useful, go ahead and use it, don't make things harder on yourself. But if you don't, the sky won't fall down either.
--
AnnaArcturus


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenjane* 
I wasnt speaking of a back carrier in that example, but in a front carry or even side carry...my baby is at an age right now where he loves to try to smack things out of my hand, and even at a younger age, it wouldnt be that difficult to spill something hot on him if he was in a carrier on my chest. That being said, i dont think that its *inherently* dangerous or the risk is that high...just saying that while there may be some "risk" to using a stroller there are also "risks" to using a carrier. And i think both types of "risk" are quite minimal. Therefore i personally dont think "risk" should figure into the equation of using a stroller, or carrier, or not.

Katherine

I spilled coffee on my kids in their stroller.


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnviroBecca* 

2. He could choke on his snack or something like that, and I wouldn't notice. This didn't happen in either stroller or sling, but it did happen in the car once when his dad was riding in back with him and saved him. Because I couldn't see him from the driver's seat and true choking makes no sound, I wouldn't have known. In a back carrier you can't see the child, but you might feel that something is wrong based on his movement, which you can't feel in the stroller.

I think that risk is pretty much nil though. I mean, when's the last time you heard of a baby or small child within arms length of a parent and choked to death? And to say that you can't feel or see movement when they're in a stroller is a rather ridiculous comment. I can see and feel them just fine TYVM. When they kick their legs, the stroller semi pauses then jolts forward. When they lean to the far left, the stroller leans to the left and it makes it harder to steer. And of course I can see the top of their head, torsos, legs, arms, hands and feet. And their face if (more like when) they turn around for whatever reason. There's also numerous strollers that can be positioned to face the person pushing the stroller.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
My 5 year old rode in a stroller a fair bit with her dad until about 6 mos ago. He walks long distances, he does not have a car, he likes to go quickly.

Remember before you judge older kids in strollers that a car is like a motorized stroller for the whole family. If you have one that changes your choices a lot. And every time you strap 'em in the carseat you are denying them exercise.

Well said!

For me, a stroller was definitely a necessity or we would have been house bound quite a bit. I have 2 children 16 months apart. No way could I have comfortably carried them the entire time, on say, a trip to the zoo. Especially the Kansas City zoo we visited when they were 4 months and 20 months old. I have never seen a zoo with so much walking and distance between exhibits before. We had lots of adults with us, so the kids were carried plenty without one person having to do a good share of the carrying and by the end, we were ALL tired and exhausted. So they rode in the stroller for part of the trip and we all lived happily ever after.

Now, realistically, had I been myself (all 105lbs of me), HOW in the world was I supposed to carry TWO children, plus our bag, for miles. All together it EASILY equaled 1/3 of my body weight or more. Um, it wouldn't have happened, that's what. And I saw plenty of 5-6 year olds in strollers. Didn't even make me blink.

So while I don't think it's fair to say "Strollers are useless, just use a carrier! Nobody really needs a stroller" that doesn't mean everybody will find one useful. If you've gotten by this long without one, odds are you're probably fine not ever getting one.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisa85* 
I think that risk is pretty much nil though. .

Just to clarify, EnviroBecca wrote what you posted, not me. Your point was exactly mine, that the risk is pretty much nil (in a stroller OR carrier.)

Katherine


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
What about just avoid drinking anything hot while you have the baby in a carrier?
We never drink anything hot with a baby/small child in a carrier/on our lap, of course we don't.
That's just a really silly thing to drag into it.

Its not "silly"....i think you're missing my point entirely...someone posted that strollers are *unsafe*, esp cheap ones, and my point is that carriers can be just as "unsafe" as anything else....the chances of a baby grabbing a piece of hot food or you spilling your soup on your baby's head, or the baby choking in a back carry and you not noticing is just about (IMO of course) as high as a stroller tipping over and your baby bonking his head, or your baby choking and you just not noticing (examples people here have posted)....basically my point is that with an attentive parent or caregiver both options are equally safe, therefore "safety" shouldnt enter into it.

If a mother wants to sling her baby all the time and never use a stroller more power to her. But i have seen statements in this thread that are incredibly judgemental of mothers who use strollers, as if MDC moms are plunking their babies in there, not letting them out until they are five so they dont get ANY exercise, etc etc. I hardly think that is the case.

When i had my first son, who practically lived in his sling (a used nojo of all things!), i was so so sure that you couldnt have the same close attachment with your baby if they werent worn, that moms who used strollers most of the time were depriving their kids, that it was some kind of cultural statement about how we feel about children to use strollers. Fast forward twelve years, and i have an adopted baby who doesnt like to be worn, and who is bottlefed, and i realized all those things i believed so strongly years ago *were* judgements, based not in truth but in a feeling of superiority. When i look at my baby, and know that his attachment to me and his feelings of trust and security are exactly the same even though he doesnt always ride on my hip....well lets just say i'm more careful now in saying things like "i would NEVER" or "i can't believe moms who...." or making sweeping judgements about what is "best" for babies.

Katherine


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
Yes, I'm sure...b/c these kids go to my daughter's preschool. My daughter asks why they don't walk when we walk all the way to school and *I have to explain that they aren't doing good for their bodies*. Not to judge, but otherwise DD begs for a stroller.

You're telling your DD, who goes to school with these kids, that her classmates aren't doing good for their bodies?

My 4 year old would tell the other kids that in a heartbeat if he were your DD. We're still working on him not saying "ew, yuck, meat" when his grandmother eats, and we're *right there*.

You have no idea what other exercise the kids get, and I'm just not comfy with the idea that someone would say that sort of thing, especially when the kids are going to be spending time with each other.


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenjane* 
Just to clarify, EnviroBecca wrote what you posted, not me. Your point was exactly mine, that the risk is pretty much nil (in a stroller OR carrier.)

Katherine

Not sure what happened there, but I edited it


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnviroBecca* 
Queen Jane wrote







'm puzzled by that last part because you seemed to be comparing with a back carrier, and how could your hot food or drink hurt a child in a back carrier?

My personal experience is with a forward-facing stroller vs. hip carry in a sling, and here's how a child could be more likely to get hurt in the stroller:
1. It's harder to maneuver stroller+myself than to maneuver just myself when, for instance, jumping out of the path of a car running a red light. This actually happened a couple of times in the short interval we used the stroller, and countless times in the two years we used the sling.







: Too many bad drivers around here for my tastes.

Really? Cause I have NEVER even come so close to being hit by a car, that I felt I needed to literally jump out of the way to avoid being ran over. Not just in my 'hood either, but that includes much larger cities - Denver, Miami, Chicago, even Paris. And this happens all the time in your area? Um, yeah I don't think I'd be bringing my child across a street where we'd have to play Frogger with cars with or without a sling or stroller.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
What about just avoid drinking anything hot while you have the baby in a carrier?
We never drink anything hot with a baby/small child in a carrier/on our lap, of course we don't.
That's just a really silly thing to drag into it.

Hot drinks aren't the only danger to babes in slings. Carrying additional weight, especially 20lbs or more, is going to throw your center of balance off no matter how good of a carrier you have. If you stumble on a sidewalk bump, it will be harder to recover, therefore more likely to fall, possibly even on top of your child. With a stroller, not only will you 1) have a handle to grab onto and 2.) not have extra weight throwing off your center of gravity, it'd be pretty much impossible to fall on top of your child.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying slings and baby carriers are some extremely dangerous thing and everybody should use a stroller - I'm saying it's possible for you and your child to get hurt with a sling or with a stroller. Or neither.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisa85* 
Hot drinks aren't the only danger to babes in slings. Carrying additional weight, especially 20lbs or more, is going to throw your center of balance off no matter how good of a carrier you have. If you stumble on a sidewalk bump, it will be harder to recover, therefore more likely to fall, possibly even on top of your child. With a stroller, not only will you 1) have a handle to grab onto and 2.) not have extra weight throwing off your center of gravity, it'd be pretty much impossible to fall on top of your child.

Sorry, but imo., this is just ridiculous.
I can't take you serious on this level.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Sorry, but imo., this is just ridiculous.
I can't take you serious on this level.

So let me ask you this then....do you think strollers are dangerous? Do you think your child would be at risk of harm by using one?

Katherine


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

I think this is an interesting article....

http://www.cnn.com/2008/HEALTH/famil.../baby.buggies/

We have used one maybe four times since dd was born 15 months ago. She doesn't like them, I hate lugging them around, and I prefer to wear her for the interaction and hey, calorie burning!







I wear her in a tummy to tummy front carry in a wrap most of the time and though she's 26 lbs, I don't have trouble unless I've tied the wrap incorrectly.

I don't buy the center-of-gravity argument...much. Sometimes dd throws her weight from side to side and I have to stop walking to make sure I don't step out of balance,but other than that, I carry her so often that I'm used to the shift. And when she started swatting stuff out of my hand, that's when the glorious days of wandering around stores with a cup of coffee abruptly ended.

Personally, keeping her close to me allows me to keep better tabs on her. She bfs in the wrap all the time, she's less stimulated that way (she's a really high needs kiddo so that's important), it's easier for me to get around since with the wrap, I can truly go totally hands free with her. And I get to kiss her sweet head whenever I want.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenjane* 
So let me ask you this then....do you think strollers are dangerous? Do you think your child would be at risk of harm by using one?

Katherine

I don't think strollers are very dangerous, just like I don't think carriers are very dangerous.
A child is at risk and can be hurt just by living. It's like that for everyone.
That dosen't mean you can stuff them in a room full of pillows and keep them there.
Do you avoid going out with yours? Or actually, it's safer to go out since most accidents happen at home. So, are you never home? Do you avoid driving since that is very risky?


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
I don't think strollers are very dangerous, just like I don't think carriers are very dangerous.
A child is at risk and can be hurt just by living. It's like that for everyone.
That dosen't mean you can stuff them in a room full of pillows and keep them there.

I could be wrong, but I think you are saying the same thing as the people you are arguing with. (see below)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenjane* 
Its not "silly"....i think you're missing my point entirely...someone posted that strollers are *unsafe*, esp cheap ones, and my point is that carriers can be just as "unsafe" as anything else....the chances of a baby grabbing a piece of hot food or you spilling your soup on your baby's head, or the baby choking in a back carry and you not noticing is just about (IMO of course) as high as a stroller tipping over and your baby bonking his head, or your baby choking and you just not noticing (examples people here have posted)....*basically my point is that with an attentive parent or caregiver both options are equally safe, therefore "safety" shouldnt enter into it*.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisa85* 
Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying slings and baby carriers are some extremely dangerous thing and everybody should use a stroller - *I'm saying it's possible for you and your child to get hurt with a sling or with a stroller. Or neither.*


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
I don't think strollers are very dangerous, just like I don't think carriers are very dangerous.
A child is at risk and can be hurt just by living. It's like that for everyone.
That dosen't mean you can stuff them in a room full of pillows and keep them there.
Do you avoid going out with yours? Or actually, it's safer to go out since most accidents happen at home. So, are you never home? Do you avoid driving since that is very risky?


See thats exactly my point and the point i think the PP was making by pointing out carriers have their dangers too....that neither are really that dangerous at all.

I love the idea of cloth carriers, used one almost exclusively with my older son, but it didnt work out so well with my youngest...and thats ok. Since using a stroller works ok with us i'm not hardpressed to "find a carrier that works", and i hope if i adopt another baby i'll have more luck with the carriers i have.

I think its great if someone is happy to babywear and doesnt need a stroller, and feel bad if some moms are made to feel by their relatives or by strangers that they are somehow doing something wrong. But that doesnt mean that those of us who DO feel the need to use a stroller should also be made to feel like we are somehow putting our baby at risk (either emotionally or physically) by not babywearing all the time. The link to the article about strollers in Africa quotes a parent as saying something like how can you show a baby love if its so far away from you. And i *really* hope that mothers here wouldnt share that sort of view...but reading some of the posts (not the majority, mind you) on this thread makes me wonder.

Katherine


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Heh, seems like we pretty much agree anyways.
I thought you meant you didn't agree with me higher up here.


----------



## ceilydhmama (Mar 31, 2003)

We didn't use a stroller until dd was over one and about 25lbs. I rarely drive, so was walking 4km to the grocery store, return - too far for me to carry her and groceries and too far for her to walk when she was that little.
We retired the stroller by the time she was three though and almost never used it in crowded places or for shorter walks. Basically, I used it in place of our car or the bike trailer.

IMO, it's a tool - like any piece of equipment. In our case using a stroller probably kept us from driving a few thousand kilometres.


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

but but but, if you don't have a stroller, what will your toddler demand to push at the mall? ; )

My stroller use went from every so often to all the time when my second was born. Baby in the baby carrier, toddler (who was a runner) in the stroller.

But most of the time, my older son pushed the stroller, with my bags and stuff in it, and I carried the baby.

Now that my kids are 5 and 3, we usually leave the stroller at home, unless there is a lot of walking. I could technically still carry them in the ergo, but they are pushing 40 lbs each (they are only 2 lbs apart in weight), and my back cannot take it for very long.

But honestly, a big motivation for me to NOT bring the stroller is the fighting over who gets to push it.


----------



## leosmommy (May 11, 2008)

ds is 8 months and we never have and never will use a stroller. we are personally against them for many reasons. it works for us because we want it to.

we plan on having 4 to 8 children total, and we will always be a stroller free family. strollers are unnatural and unnecessary to us. please no haters!


----------



## momtoalex (Apr 5, 2007)

We have never used a stroller, only wraps and AngelPack LX. My mom used a stroller with Alex when he was very little (he is now 2) for walking/napping outside in the winter. But I never did myself and am very happy about it. I love my wraps and AngelPack!


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

I've never owned a stroller, and haven't had a car since long before kids. Dd (3.5) can walk farther than most of the adults I know.


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Only read the OP, will come back and post more if necessary!









We use our stroller tons. It's a Perego and we use it every day. We walk a lot, for fun and transportation. I have a mobywrap and a babyhawk, but dd2 is a year old and already I find it difficult to carry her.

Our stroller faces both ways, so dd faces me when she seems to need it, otherwise she loves to sit facing out and seeing everything.


----------



## krabigirl (Dec 10, 2006)

lol, I'm sorry...but I just can't believe that mothe judge other mothers for using strollers!! LOL! Surely, you must have something else better to do with your time?


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

We use a stroller for many reasons but I think it's really a matter of lifestyle, child's temperament and size and personal taste. If I didn't have a stroller I would probably buy a wagon though. Once the child is 20lb plus I can't imagine carrying him, 2 water bottles, snacks, change of clothes, diapers, wallet, phone, keys, groceries, library books, etc. At least not all the way to the shops and back (20 minute walk each way). I have an ergo and I use it for walks mostly. It's great but I only have one back and I can't carry heavy bags comfortably on my front or in my arms. To each her own.


----------



## JavaFinch (May 26, 2002)

I have never taken a stroller with me anywhere (in a car), but I do have one for taking walks in the hot summer time or running with - you can't hardly carry a baby and go out and run









The one I have for walking is an all-terrain stroller that rear faces. I LOVED taking evening walks with DD this summer with my music playing. She'd fall asleep, I'd get a break, and neither of us would be sweating on each other while I was taking my walk in the heat.


----------



## zoshamosha (Apr 15, 2006)

I also use the Ergo almost exclusively, but I did buy a stroller so my mother could take DS for walks (she can't use the Ergo).


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

We have a stroller. I use it sometimes for walks when I don't want to have to worry about/chase my toddler. He goes in the stroller and I wear the baby. I don't think we've ever taken it anywhere, it would be a pain in the butt to lug it around, get in the car, etc.

Is it a must-have? Nope.


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leosmommy* 
ds is 8 months and we never have and never will use a stroller. we are personally against them for many reasons. it works for us because we want it to.

we plan on having 4 to 8 children total, and we will always be a stroller free family. strollers are unnatural and unnecessary to us. please no haters!

What are your reasons for being personally against something as benign (particularly to a parent parenting in an AP-fashion) as a stroller? I'm sure there are SOME folks out there abusing strollers by putting their kids in them unwillingly or for hours at a time, or ignoring them whilst in the stroller, etc... but obviously you wouldn't do any of those things... so what else is there to be against?

When my DD was an infant, I too could have said I'd never use a stroller. I wouldn't have... because I think there are attached ways to use a stroller, but I could see that the potential to say "never" could have been there.

But that was with one child, who was colicky, who needed to be in arms, in motion all the time, and we lived in the middle of the woods, at the bottom of a sandy hill in a very cold climate.
Slings, carriers, when she was tiny, that's all I needed.

Yet, once you have more than one child, depending on your lifestyle (like whether or not you're within walking distance of a playground, and whether or not that playground is across busy roads, or whether or not you routinely travel in a busy city or airports for example), you may find that having a safe place for your older child or children, like a stroller, while in very busy places, while you are slinging the baby, and carrying other things (like luggage & a carseat through an airport or picnic gear to the playground), is actually a really helpful tool.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leosmommy* 
ds is 8 months and we never have and never will use a stroller. we are personally against them for many reasons. it works for us because we want it to.

we plan on having 4 to 8 children total, and we will always be a stroller free family. strollers are unnatural and unnecessary to us. please no haters!

eh, never say never.

There's a lot of things I said I'd do or wouldn't do when I only had one baby.


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leosmommy* 
ds is 8 months and we never have and never will use a stroller. we are personally against them for many reasons. it works for us because we want it to.

we plan on having 4 to 8 children total, and we will always be a stroller free family. strollers are unnatural and unnecessary to us. *please no haters!*

Bolding mine. I'm trying not to laugh. Your entire message is nothing but hating towards strollers - but don't anybody dare 'hate on you' for choosing not to use one. Not to mention you a) have one child and b)said child isn't even a year old yet, and probably not more than 25lbs.

Do you not drive? Because cars are unnatural. Cooked food? Unnatural. Electricity? Unnatural. Internet? Definitely unnatural.


----------



## elismum1908 (Jun 5, 2008)

I also mostly use my Ergo or other carriers but I do use my jogging stroller when I go running. Other than that I don't use it.


----------



## JavaFinch (May 26, 2002)

leosmommy,
I am no fan of over-using strollers, always slinged my baby in favor of the baby bucket, etc., but I have a question. Hypothetically, let's say you love to go out and run for fitness and/or enjoyment and hypothetically let's say your DH's schedule did not allow you to do so around his schedule. So then do you use a stroller then, or do you give up your running?
I mean, I'd love to have 'never been in a stroller' bragging rights, but then I couldn't also have my 'I've completed a marathon' bragging rights, lol!


----------

